# Assassin's Creed 2



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Well we know that it's under production and it will feature Altaïr, who will finally be able to swim 





> Here's a great object lesson in why PR people get so nervous about letting the talent do interviews: While speaking with AusGamers, Prince of Persia animation director David Wilkinson was heaping praise on Alex Drouin, who worked on animations for Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time, as well as mega-hit Assassin's Creed. When asked what Drouin is up to now at about 14:28 in, Wilkinson said "He's busy making Altair even more beautiful. Last thing I saw him do was getting Altair to swim."
> 
> This off-handed comment seems to suggest (1) New Assassin's Creed game is in the works (shock). (2) It will at least be partially focused on Altair. (3) He will swim, which, considering his bulky cloth duds, could be the most surprising part of all.





And we have no official release date besides "until there is more anticipation for it"





> During its first-half fiscal 2008-09 conference call today, Ubisoft parried a question regarding the Assassin's Creed sequel. While an Ubisoft executive would not confirm the game's release for fiscal 2010 (more specifically, holiday 2009), le exec did concede that "we are working hard on the product" -- the first real confirmation of its assumed development.
> 
> It seems that Ubisoft is sticking to claims that an Assassin's Creed sequel won't be released until there is "more anticipation for it." So let 'em know: You can't wait to get Altair's feet wet ... again! (Only this time, literally.)




Patcher also accidentally said in an episode of Bonus Round on Game Trailers that it was to be set in the 1700's possibly during the French Revolution.



Anyone else excited for this game ?


----------



## Shepard (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it.

I consider the first one repetitive but not unbearable like some people do, I though it was a good game and I still have it in my stand.That said I don't know how are they trying to pull Altair in 1700 when he was in his twenties at 1191 a.C. unless


*Spoiler*: __ 



he got somehow "immortal" cryogenized or whatever with that ancient`technology



or it being _another_ one of Desmond's antecesors with the same name


----------



## Tyger (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't even beaten it yet


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 30, 2008)

oh hell yeah... the gameplay was repetitive for the first one... (i still loved to go around and assassinate the guards... ) but i liked the plot so i want to play a second one...

well they're are going to stick with the genetic assassin thing... so technically it may not be altair but one of his descendants... but i would like to play with him i loved that age... maybe will play him in a prologue/ending to his legacy then we go with his descendants...


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I take it like with any other first game in a series of games... like a test.

Now they have received a lot of feedback about what can be done better and it looks like they have started on it. Making Altaïr swim is one of the main complains, how a super trained assassins couldn't swim.

I have a lot of oversight when it comes to the first title of a game. And Assassins Creed had a superb plot, in fact much better than most crap we get these days and I can't wait to finish the series.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Well I take it like with any other first game in a series of games... like a test.



The fuck am I reading? Metal Gear Solid?

anyone?

ANYONE?!


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Dude, to be fair MGS wasn't the first one 

But there are exceptions... I mean Halo 1 was fucking ace but it's successors sucked donkey balls but let's not go into that and stay on-topic about AC2.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh I know MGS wasn't the first one, if anyone knows that, it's me 

But MGS is the first 3D game, with new features etc, not to mention Metal Gear 1 is awesome.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I feel rather inclined to say again, stay on-topic, it's been 8 posts don't derail the thread yet.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

We don't really have any information to go on.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

We can speculate.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 30, 2008)

i'm pretty sure that i read somewhere they planed to make a trilogy like Prince of Persia... Discuss


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, it is planned as a trilogy, though sales of AC2 will prove if there'll be a third one, just like AC1 showed if we would get an AC2.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not that interested.

I just hope it isn't a _really_ repetitious game, like the first one.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

What really put me off about AC1 was that if you weren't praying, you got framed for everything, and I mean EVERYTHING.

They should have a talk with Kojima


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

lol, I actually got away with everything as long as I didn't push anyone around, but got damn sometimes you just had to grab one of those fucking drunks and throw them in a wall.


Here's another area for improvement, drunks doesn't just attack you, guards overseeing of the fact that he started it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

They're not drunk, they're mentally retarded. What game have you been playing?


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

There are drunks... what game have you been playing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

The mentally retarded are the ones ticking you off


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Are you high, in some missions they fucking say "beware of the drunks"

Like when you kill that dude in the harbour and you gather information, one of them says "The harbour is full of drunks" and would you look at that, them fuckers push you!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

In that fucking hospital, there aren't any drunks. It's a mental hospital for a reason. It's filled with them.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

True, mental patients attack you too


----------



## Shepard (Dec 30, 2008)

I wonder how far the series will go if succesful, will they stop at the thrid entry? Anyways I hope Desmond gets to be a super Assassin in the end after all of Altair's memories are plunged into his brain, it'd make for a great finish stopping abstergo in the current era


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 30, 2008)

i'm hoping on the second one we have a bit of assassination on the "present" storyline...
with him developing eagle eye at the end of AC1 i'm hoping by the end of second game we may use a bit of Desmond as assassin (or Altair (mixed personality) )


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope its better than the first one, it was too easy and all the places were the same.
I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Captain Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

TygerDiago said:


> I haven't even beaten it yet



Me neither. Though I'll still probably get the sequel.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Dante said:


> I wonder how far the series will go if succesful, will they stop at the thrid entry? Anyways I hope Desmond gets to be a super Assassin in the end after all of Altair's memories are plunged into his brain, it'd make for a great finish stopping abstergo in the current era



Well we did see him adapt, and if you read the report on the computers you'd know that in some cases the past and present melded together, but that caused schizophrenia.

At the end of the game you got the Eagle Vision so it's safe to assume he's awakening his latent powers more and more.

I'd also like to play some escape scene in Assassin's Creed 2, like in the present. At the end of the game perhaps, not a car chase but by foot.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 30, 2008)

Never finished the original, might still get the sequel though.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

That's such a waste, best plot in a few years for a new game.




> I hope its better than the first one, it was too easy and all the places were the same.
> I am looking forward to it.


They've gotten a lot of feedback so we can expect mre from the next game


----------



## Deamiel (Dec 30, 2008)

I really do hope if they release the sequel to Assassins' Creed, they actually spend more than only 10% of their time on gameplay.

As was stated, the game was too easy, had a boring storyline and had seriously horrible control at times (at least on the PC).

The original had huge promise, but was in the end, a bland game with many problems under the surface.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

How was the storyline boring ? I mean compare it to shit like Gears of War and God of War... and other generic story lines lately. This one has depth, plot twists and shit.

Not to mention the originality in the timeline choice as well as the social stealth and the whole theme with recreating real cities as they looked back then. It was like walking in a history book... amazing.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 30, 2008)

^I found it VERY boring and slow the first half, but it really picks up on the second half, which most people probably never made it to.

I thought gameplay was fine, it would be perfect if it was an actual tactical game.  That's where it went wrong, they made it so that you can powerhouse your way through the whole game fighting 10 guards at once.  If they made it that assassinating certain targets advances you further instead the game would've been better.

Anyone else absolutely love the free running aspect of this game?  Probably the best free running of any game in existence.  They should make it harder to reach viewpoints, alot of the time it was very straightforward.  They should make it harder to get up there, it would be an excellent puzzle aspect.

Also I thought Altair drowned because he was carrying tons of heavy weapons and that dragged him down to the bottom.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Well it's hard to make climbing puzzlish in that sense as the engine said that anything that sticks out more than 1 inch = climbable.

however I agree that it needs to be harder as well as adding a few options in the climbing... like more controllable and the ability to throw knifes while climbing for example.

That was my assumption as well, but when you take into content that knights had to be able to swim fully armoured... well he shouldn't have that much problem.


Also, props for your freaks and geeks sig.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 30, 2008)

^I remember there was this one viewpiont I had to get to, it was on top of a church or something.  You couldn't get there directly by climbing on the viewpoint building, instead you alternate between several buildings to get there.  It had me thinking, if they made more of the viewpoints like this, it would be much better.

But yeah, they need to make the game more circumstantial, no more fighting 10 guards at once.  Use tactics instead.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually you could get to the church top by climbing the building, there was this one spot, however it was quite hard to find.

And I agree, and multiplayer would be awesome, some create a distraction while you go in for a kill etc.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

What would be kickass in multiplayer is deathmatch, in a city. Hide among the crowd etc. No bullshit name tags above you or anything.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, but that'd require a mission, for example you'll be the evil dude with guards you get to place around you and shit.

While the assassin will have to try to move around it.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 30, 2008)

Why? two assasins trying to kill each other should be badass just wear different colors of clothing, but like you said there should be a mode when some controls a "bad guy" too though


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, but I like the idea I had since AC 1 first was announced, like several assassins working together to get one target, creating distractions so one can slip through the guards etc.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 30, 2008)

That would be badass, like two or three Assassin cooperating to try killing someone controling an extremely powerful bad guy with a lot of guards (with decent A.I.) if you don't do it with stealth and teamplay you're fucked, sosme great ideas you have.

Let's hope Ubi provides


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Exactly, though that's probably hard to do when the game is already in production and that is pretty much just my idea at the moment, if we got it out to big gaming forums and they read it, it might change, but it's a dream thus far. It would make for some terrific online playing.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 30, 2008)

You can bet. It'd still need some variety of modes to cater casuals but the core idea is freaking nice, I can picture it as some of the most original online gameplay in some time


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Exactly, and that'd give the game the boost it would need for the fans to stfu.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

Imagine a fucking stealth orgy 

If you mess up and kill villagers and you're spotted by another guy, he'd stalk you and time it perfectly. Not only that, but climb and hide in towers etc. FUCK ME EPIC


----------



## Shepard (Dec 30, 2008)

It'd need either some fucking good A.I. or simply create a band of around five "bad guys" controlled by humans because the decoy strategy would fuck up things (imagine all guards running after a decoy while another assassin takes on the main bad guy) now that I think about it there's potential for a lot of people to play in a single game with an Assassin leader/bad guy leader as the main objective to end the mission.


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Imagine all the planning you would have to go through, and escapes could probably go with a lookout at some high ground telling you over your headpiece where the soldiers were organizing against you and where you should run to get away


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 31, 2008)

The next trick would be to get people to use a headset on multiplayer.  Probably 25% of people I run into don't' have or use one.

If deathmatch were to be put into this game, they should probably only use a portion of the map.  The cities are massive, it'd be a pain to use all of it.  Also GTA IV lagged like a beeyotch, probably due to it's size.

They could just do guards versus assassins.


----------



## Freija (Dec 31, 2008)

Well this derailing into my online fantasies about AC I dunno if I should continue, but fuck it, I'm too in to this.

Well, I thought of them making smaller cities rather than use the pre-existing ones, or perhaps a small village somewhere.

As well as limiting the Assassins on the maps, for example:


X map = maximum of 3 assassins and 7 guards perhaps and one target.

Obviously I imagine A.I. guards, but the guards controlled by people are what you'd say captains and the one target is the main leader, and it's up to them to set up the defences.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, that's a good idea, like the main bad guy is protected by 3-5 human characters and theres like 2 or 3 of these patrols which you usually had to kill in AC1 which are harder to beat than the regular guard.Also it should be balanced so it'd be fucking hard to beat anyone with an Assassin if you don't nail it with stealth, it's a fair price for all the cool sh*t they can do and the guards can't.


----------



## Freija (Dec 31, 2008)

Exactly, but the guards should be able to basejump to some extent, as well as running... if not they should be able to organize themselves to stop the assassins further ahead thus you require a lookout at a high point so he can tell you where it's safe to run.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 31, 2008)

Even though the first one wasn't as good as I thought it would be I might rent to see it was improved.


----------



## Cirus (Dec 31, 2008)

If the games actually expands on the last one and is an improvement then it will do good.  I thought the first one was good.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AC confirmed for 09 or 10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

I must admit.. AC 1 was good for about 10 hours or so... but the game was sooo freaking repetitive so i couldnt bother finish it... i hope the second will be better


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Repetitive describes Assassin's Creed perfectly.

Hopefully they've learned from their mistakes.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Repetitive describes Assassin's Creed perfectly.
> 
> Hopefully they've learned from their mistakes.



Repetitive describes Ubisoft as a whole lately.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, I think they did a good job with it, the first in a franchise is always hard, especially stealth franchise, hopefully they'll fix the things they got feedback on this time.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 22, 2009)

AC2?
do want.
i heard that its gonna come out in 2010.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I just posted confirmation that it'll be out 2009 or 2010.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 22, 2009)

^yah, i know. read it b4 i posted, but its set for mid 2010.
i just wanna know wtf its gonna b about


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, AC is planned to be a 3 part story.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## ZigZag (Apr 6, 2009)

So do you think they'll keep the whole jump from village to village thing? That's assuming they will have different villages. Because the whole vast land I felt was a big waste since you never really had to ride your horse all around the map.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

Umm considering it seems it's going to be placed in Venice I doubt it


----------



## Bender (Apr 6, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Repetitive describes Assassin's Creed perfectly.
> 
> Hopefully they've learned from their mistakes.



Metal Gear Solid 4 was repetitive yet I don't see anyone else complaining about it


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

^
He got you there.


----------



## Felix (Apr 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who seriously loved Assassins Creed?


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

I fucking loved it... but these dumbasses can't appreciate a stealth game because they don't know how to play a slow paced game... go back to your Halo and KZ2.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> Am I the only one who seriously loved Assassins Creed?



Nope. Amazing game.

Venice, huh?

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I fucking loved it... but these dumbasses can't appreciate a stealth game because they don't know how to play a slow paced game... go back to your Halo and KZ2.



So, people who didn't like the game for whatever reason are all buckled in the box that they don't know how to play it?

It has nothing to do with the fact from start to finish you do the EXACT same shit, except for the few main target missions?

It was a pretty fluid, repetitious game. It should have taken cues from Hitman for variety in assassinations which really do give you a general sandbox to play in when it comes to doing things. In Assassin's Creed, it was more like the only choices you had were the order you did things, not how you did them, due to how flat the mission types were.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 6, 2009)

I really enjoyed what gameplay was there, but there were obvious issues.

Parkour here?  Yes please, but hopefully the new assassin (Ezio probably) knows how to swim.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> So, people who didn't like the game for whatever reason are all buckled in the box that they don't know how to play it?
> 
> It has nothing to do with the fact from start to finish you do the EXACT same shit, except for the few main target missions?
> 
> It was a pretty fluid, repetitious game. It should have taken cues from Hitman for variety in assassinations which really do give you a general sandbox to play in when it comes to doing things. In Assassin's Creed, it was more like the only choices you had were the order you did things, not how you did them, due to how flat the mission types were.



.... You mean it differs from RPG's, shooters, FPS, etc. ?

Tell me, exactly how much does an FPS or a shooter change ? Except your arsenal?

How much does an RPG change ?

The side missions were annoying, I agree but first game in a series is supposed to be flawed, now they've gotten feedback, so if it sucks... well yeah.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 6, 2009)

At least certain RPGs will change scopes during the game.

The only thing that changed throughout the entirety of the game was you got a larger arsenal. The areas blended into one another, the difficulty didn't increase, and in a better word, the game was Dynasty Warriors: Assassinations.

They better fix it in the sequel as I've been through a generic first attempt and a piece of shit prequel.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 6, 2009)

^OMG, I came.  Yeah it was ridiculous how altair couldn't swim.  I hope they would make scaling buildings more puzzling.   Do you guys think it's going to be in the times of the renaissance?  Venice was the perfect choice.



Felix said:


> Am I the only one who seriously loved Assassins Creed?



Nope, AC is one of the most memorable games I've played.  It was a strong game but I'll admit it had some major flaws which if AC2 fixes it would be my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

Blended into one another? The towns were built based on old prints that were left... go back in time and blame the architects if you expected the towns to look that different.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Blended into one another? The towns were built based on old prints that were left... go back in time and blame the architects if you expected the towns to look that different.



I'm not saying it's unrealistic, it's just bland. Why have three separate locations when they should just be one, as there is next to nothing to tell them apart?

At least other sandbox game give you this world that has different parts which tend to look and feel somewhat different to other areas in the game. Assassin's Creed has very little variety even in the game world compared to other games.

Honestly, I tried to like the original game...but there was next to nothing outside of the really fluid animations and horrendous cliffhanger ending that I thought was interesting in the slightest.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

There are things that sets them apart. I was amazed by the graphics and architecture in the game, but I'm a history ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so that's prolly just me.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2009)

I should have finished the first game... now I will have to hurry and catch up before the 2nd one comes out. 




Blaze of Glory said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4 was repetitive yet I don't see anyone else complaining about it


Wait... wut?


----------



## Felix (Apr 6, 2009)

I love the plot as well

By the way, everyone is whining on how he couldn't swim. I can't even remember water in the game where he could drown 

I did not have such problem I guess


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

^
MGS4 was repetitive in a good way 


don't fix what ain't broken.

I always thought that he sunk in water due to him carrying massive amounts of weapons... but that's just me.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> *don't fix what ain't broken*.


Too bad that didn't work for RE5.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, it was broken so


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> Am I the only one Wolf seriously loved Assassins Creed?



fuck i agree with felix 

say all you want it was repetitive, i still enjoyed to walk around the city eliminating the guards... (had a ton of fun doing that)
the truth is that the plot was fucking interesting, the cities looked fucking great (still remember climbing the monastery in one of the towns, who would have guessed climbing something could be so entertaining...) and managed to keep me interested to play it to the end ( how i wish half of fps's and rpg's managed to do that... i just get bored and drop them at some point)


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

*applauds*

*reps*


MuNaZ said:


> fuck i agree with felix
> 
> say all you want it was repetitive, i still enjoyed to walk around the city eliminating the guards... (had a ton of fun doing that)
> the truth is that the plot was fucking interesting, the cities looked fucking great (still remember climbing the monastery in one of the towns, who would have guessed climbing something could be so entertaining...) and managed to keep me interested to play it to the end ( how i wish half of fps's and rpg's managed to do that... i just get bored and drop them at some point)




*QFT*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> There are things that sets them apart. I was amazed by the graphics and architecture in the game, but I'm a history ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so that's prolly just me.



The thing I think set it off the most was the whole future thing, which I would have preferred to be removed from the game.

I would have liked a "realistic" Crusades-era assassination game with none of this descendants of assassins who live in the future jazz. But that's just me, and I dislike such concepts in any game.

"Oh, you're the descendants of ____, therefore you have the inept ability to do ____".


----------



## wiplok (Apr 6, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> *applauds*
> 
> *reps*
> 
> ...





true, wtf, this game was awesome, just climbing stuff and running around looking for flags, pissing off guards then trying to escape, pissing off guards and then trying to kill as many as you can, i prolly spent hours and hours doing this. love iiiiiiiiiit!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

^
what it looks like when Freija plays.


----------



## wiplok (Apr 6, 2009)

ahahah, it's fun going around town terrorizing people 
i might have to install this game again


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

*PS3 *


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 6, 2009)

i hope it turns out better than the 1stone cuz it was a decent game but it could have been way way better.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 6, 2009)

The first one was mildly disappointing, but still pretty enjoyable. 

Will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

<--- check the first minute as he demonstrates hidden features in the Assassins Creed 2 teaser, you get to see Altair's new arm desing.


----------



## wiplok (Apr 6, 2009)

ehm, it's been a while since i played AC but isnt that arm pretty much like altair's arm from the first AC?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 6, 2009)

It's a somewhat different design, I think.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

wiplok said:


> ehm, it's been a while since i played AC but isnt that arm pretty much like altair's arm from the first AC?



It's actually a different design, not to mention that the graphics are bumped up quite a lot.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 6, 2009)

Pro Tip:  Altair is probably long dead.  Rumor/Speculation say that arm is connected to our new assassin, Ezio.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2009)

Assassin's Creed was an amazing game. Amazing story that made you think and interesting and innovative gameplay. One of my favorite games of that year.

I can't wait for the next one. Venice sounds interesting.


----------



## Freija (Apr 6, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Pro Tip:  Altair is probably long dead.  Rumor/Speculation say that arm is connected to our new assassin, Ezio.



I just said Altair so the others could understand, and Ezio isn't canon according to the spoiler, there were 2 other versions as well. but whatever.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 6, 2009)

Well Altair will always be superior.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 9, 2009)

*its an enjoyable game though*


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it.
Part 1 was repetitive but kept me hooked 'till the end.

Great game, can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _AC2 spoilers from early release of game informer_ 



- You'll have a ton of new weapons to choose from including an axe, a hammer, a mace, a spear, 2 different sword types, a spear axe, and 2 smaller blades
- You CAN swim
- Da Vincis workshop is in the game
- Locations include Saint Marks Basilica, The Grand Canal, The Little Canal, and the Rialto bridge.
- The game opens in 1476, Altair is from 1191
- So you do indeed play as a new ancestor of Altair / Desmond
-You will see the countryside of Tuscany
- The "Auditore" family is mentioned
- The main characters name is Ezio Auditore de Firenze
- He is a nobleman of Florence
- Big characters are in the game including Machiavelli, Caterina Sofrza, and Lorenzo de Medici
- YOU DO INDEED GLIDE on Da Vincis flying machine.
- Game will feature a new notoriety system that governs how enemy soldiers and people will treat you.
- You can disarm enemies and use their own weapons against them this time.
- Each weapon has a special move.
- 16 unique mission types.
- No more ease dropping or pick pocketing missions.
- If you get beat up to much you will need to see a street side doctor to regain full strength.
- Hidden objects (like flags in the first one) are there to uncover but this time if you track them down you will get in-game bonuses that make it worth your time.
- Items include, flags, statues, and gold coins and more that isnt mentioned.
- New enemy types with unique attitudes and weaknesses are present in the game. Archers are mentioned, as well as elite enemies, dagger wielders, "Brutish" armored troops with heavy armor and 2 handed swords and axes, and an intelligent halberd enemy will probe hiding places with their weapons if they think you're near by.
- While hiding in a hay bail you can assassinate people this time, but it may expose your position.
- You can still climb towers and ride horses
- The Lorendo de Medici assassination attempt is in the game.
- There is now a night and day sequence in the game.
- 240 people are working on this title.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 10, 2009)

Ezio is looking faaaaaabulous.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Ezio looks awesome, VENICE HERE I COME!


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

Boo to Italy or Spain


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2009)

Buying it day 1.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Buying it day 1.



Already pre-ordered it


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 10, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Already pre-ordered it



WOULD YOU CARE TO PRE-ORDER OUR GAMESTOP EXCLUSIVE SPECIAL EDITION OF ASSASSIN'S CREED 2?

GOT ANY USED GAMES YOU WOULD LIKE TO TRADE IN?  WE ARE RUNNING A SPECIAL LKFJALKDSJGGLKAF LKSDFJADSLKFJ


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Luckily I live in Sweden and don't have to bother with that shit.


----------



## wiplok (Apr 10, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> *Spoiler*: _AC2 spoilers from early release of game informer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg! awesome! i've found so many flags on AC1, im glad people who take the effort to actually get them will be rewarded 
btw, is there a release date yet?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2009)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Is that legit?

He looks kewl.

Details sound amazing, too.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

its legit... cover of the new game informer


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 10, 2009)

Check out new screenshots right here:
LJ entry


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

New hardnews already? Shit Destin is working early today.


----------



## Undaunted (Apr 10, 2009)

I found the combat system for AC1 to be _very _repetitive, so hopefully they'll correct that in the newest installation. It looks pretty sick from what we've seen, I just hope it comes out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Well the whole point with AC1 was to avoid combat... but okay.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 10, 2009)

^I don't think so, the game wasn't stealth orientated enough and the AI's were too easy and dumb to kill, there was no point in using stealth except to look cool.

And I actually liked the pickpocketing, but it's good to hear they are mixing the gameplay up.


Vault said:


> Boo to Italy or Spain



Where would you prefer?  1400's Venice was the place of the next big religious movement, the renaissance, one of the greatest inventors of their time, and impressive architecture which made it the perfect setting for assassins creed.

I for one can't wait to see the rendering of venice and the involved cities.  Ezio looks great, like a true renaissance man.  Armored knights should make it harder for a kill.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

I wonder how the third game will play out... and how the real life aspect in AC2 as well.


----------



## Roy (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope they mix up the game play since AC1 was hella repetitive


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 10, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I wonder how the third game will play out... and how the real life aspect in AC2 as well.



I hope it doesn't get too fantasy like, at least I don't hope the assassins ever use that device that AC1 villian used.  AC would've been perfect if they left out the sci fi fantasy crap out and focused more on gameplay and story.


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Well if you bothered to read what I spoilertagged a bit up


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 10, 2009)

^I did but I bet that's not all there is going to be in the game.  That's just what we can expect for now.


----------



## Felix (Apr 10, 2009)

WHAT'S THIS?
ASSASSINS CREED 2 IS GOING TO BE AWESOME?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn Ezio is looking pimp .


----------



## Bender (Apr 10, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Luckily I live in Sweden and don't have to bother with that shit or Blaze of Glory coming to whup my ass for being as quick as I am.



*Fixed 

as a reminder to what happens when you cross my awesomeness


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Bitch don't make me kick yo ass


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 11, 2009)

It's looking really good so far. I really like the character design of Ezio. It really seems like the creators have taken a lot of the criticism from the first game, mostly about it being repetitive, and added a lot more variety to the game. Since it is an assassination game, I hope this time it requires a lot more stealth to pull off missions. I'm also liking the addition of night time missions.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

*And who called it like last year that they would take the criticism and make another awesome game?*


----------



## wiplok (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> *And who called it like last year that they would take the criticism and make another awesome game?*



was it me?


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

It was me


----------



## wiplok (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> It was me



why did you asked then?

*Spoiler*: __ 



i want some AC2 gameplay vids!


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Rhetorical question dammit.

And who doesn't?


----------



## wiplok (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Rhetorical question dammit.
> 
> And who doesn't?



lies, that was a trick question!

anyway, they said this game is gonna ship in 2k9, so hopefully we'll get some vids in the next couple of months, this is just wishful thinking tho


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

FIRST DAY GETTTTTTTTTT


----------



## wiplok (Apr 11, 2009)

wut?


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

First day in stores = buy.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 11, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance if it's already been posted in this thread(I haven't read it completely)

Is there an official release date? I doubt it, but did they state if it would be out sometime in 2009 or something?

Or are we looking at a longer wait?


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

No real official date set yet :/


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 11, 2009)

I heard it got delayed to march 2010


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Nah, Ubisoft said release date = 09/ early 10


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 11, 2009)

Hopefully, the game looks really good so far, I don't want to wait a long time.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

They've been working on this game for quite some time now, and they already had an engine to work with so it should take faster to make than the original title... of course they'll tweak the engine, etc.

And I hope it comes out soon  I really want to play it now!


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Update:

Confirmed for Winter 2009


gops


All 31 scans of AC2 from Gameinformer


gops



sceneries.


gops


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 11, 2009)

^OMG, this game can not possibly fail.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

I smell sarcasm ?


----------



## Trolli (Apr 11, 2009)

it be kind of cool if he had a grapple, but it couldnt be too long, and if he had a new costume, one of dark,and also the time should change during the day, i was thinking it would be cool if in assasins creed 2 if it took place in another time period, like the 1600 AD, the creed still went on, but this time we'd be playing as his Spaniard/pirate ancester.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

If Trolli read new posts he'd know this is set in the 1460's Venice


----------



## Bender (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> *Spoiler*: _AC2 spoilers from early release of game informer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although I like the new look of the character he a G 

But seriously what the fuck are the creators of the game so desperate to whore themselves to retarded fans by eleminating stealth?  No more ease dropping? No more pickpocketing?  What the hell!  Those were my favorite parts of the game! Just leave in interrorgation shit is bogus. Also what the fuck with an ax and spear?  He's an assassin not a goddamn viking.  Gonna make Ezio look like a SC reject character. Shit the boy should've got a crossbow rather than that stupid shit.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually, I think the eaves droppings and shit is there, but it rather means that it's not counted in to the "16 sidemission" and by 16 sidemissions they me 16 new sidemissions.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 11, 2009)

_16 unique mission types._

15 more than the original game?


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## PerveeSage (Apr 12, 2009)

Flying throat stab was the coolest way i have ever been able to kill anyone. i did it like 10 million times before i got bored and then the game got old. the science behind the animus and everything was incredible. the scenery and graphics were amazing. it did get repetitive, but if theres one way to make a repetitive game fun, flying throat stab is the way to do it.

ac2 looks like its got all the same awesome elements of ac1 and more, cant wait to play it.

anyone here ever play the thief series? and i dont just mean deadly shadows, i mean all the way back to thief the dark project.


----------



## Freija (Apr 12, 2009)

Thief 2 was awesome.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 12, 2009)

^Yeah, especially if they try to run and you leap on them and stab them in the necks.  



Freija the Dick said:


> I smell sarcasm ?



Nope, AC is easily one of my favorite games of all time.  What is there to be sarcastic about?  True to life architecture, assassinating from haystacks/water, leap assassinating is fail proof.


----------



## Freija (Apr 12, 2009)

Ah, nah I've been hanging on GT too much... so much sarcasm over games there


----------



## Felix (Apr 12, 2009)

I get all wet and twinkly just by remembering the initial leap of faith when the Templars were in front of the Castle


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2009)

Hopefully they took out listening to people on benches and shit, the best part were the actual assassination missions.


----------



## Freija (Apr 12, 2009)

I liked the buildup actually.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Although I like the new look of the character he a G
> 
> But seriously what the fuck are the creators of the game so desperate to whore themselves to retarded fans by eleminating stealth?  No more ease dropping? No more pickpocketing?  What the hell!  Those were my favorite parts of the game! Just leave in interrorgation shit is bogus. *Also what the fuck with an ax and spear?  He's an assassin not a goddamn viking*.  Gonna make Ezio look like a SC reject character. Shit the boy should've got a crossbow rather than that stupid shit.


 because players what different weapons.

which is a good idea.


----------



## JonnyCake (Apr 12, 2009)

Some of the best things is the fact that I been to most of these places, hopefully they can match the beauty that is in fact Venice. I hated the pickpocket, so many times I sneak up from behind and I thought I had it perfect then no they detected it.


----------



## Bender (Apr 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Hopefully they took out listening to people on benches and shit, the best part were the actual assassination missions.



Then that makes things boring and the pacing hectic and like Freija makes good buildup. You can't have a great game without good buildup. MGS wouldn't have been shit without good buildup.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 12, 2009)

I actually liked pickpocketing and scouting the cities.  Eavesdropping wasn't that bad, but they made you do it too much.  I prefer interrogations though.

See it's not that any of those missions were bad, it's just that you had to do it over and over again.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll just say it now

Altair > this noob


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Then that makes things boring and the pacing hectic and like Freija makes good buildup. You can't have a great game without good buildup. MGS wouldn't have been shit without good buildup.



Yes but MGS buildup is thanks to it's cutscenes, same as most games with a decent story. Listening in on boring conversation and pitpocking were just annoying and not fun at all. Actually the story of AC could of been tons better with a actual cutscene instead of standing there waiting for this old guy to shut up.


----------



## pajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Not going to get it. The first one was very repetitive and the combat was super easy.


----------



## Akira (Apr 12, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I'll just say it now
> 
> Altair > this noob



He'll probably be the exact same character just in different clothes with a new name, it isn't like Altair was the most characterised hero anyway.



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Actually the story of AC could of been tons better with a actual cutscene instead of standing there waiting for this old guy to shut up.



 so true.


----------



## Bender (Apr 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yes but MGS buildup is thanks to it's cutscenes, same as most games with a decent story. Listening in on boring conversation and pitpocking were just annoying and not fun at all. Actually the story of AC could of been tons better with a actual cutscene instead of standing there waiting for this old guy to shut up.



Your ideas sounds like the exact same type of crap that make Michael Bay's movie's suck.  And last I checked pickpocketting/eavesdropping is how you gathered information. Dude, if you don't like that then you shouldn't play Stealth games anymore.


----------



## Freija (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not saying anything... except that the game will rock


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 12, 2009)

Agreed. I just wonder if there will be cutscenes. I think they could do a good job with some, just not too many.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Your ideas sounds like the exact same type of crap that make Michael Bay's movie's suck.  And last I checked pickpocketting/eavesdropping is how you gathered information. Dude, if you don't like that then you shouldn't play Stealth games anymore.



It wasn't fun though man, it was a fucking boring way of gathering information. Atleast kidnap a guy, beat the shit out of someone, threaten them, blackmail them, something other then listening to a fucking conversation for EVERY mission to get to the actual assassination in which "MADE" assassin's creed so fun, the actual kills. Not gathering the information. 

And how the hell is my idea sounding like Micheal bay? Cause i don't wanna sit on a bench and listen for a conversation to start and get a clue and then do it again 8 more times just to find out where a guy is. That's the fucking definition of repetitive and it's not even fun to do it. Atleast when you beat the shit out of a guy for it it's fun, but that barely happened. 

And please I've been playing stealth games for awhile now and it's still the stupidest feature in the game. You don't do that wack shit in hitman,tenchu,splinter cell, metal gear solid, so don't hate.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 12, 2009)

I wouldn't mind the idea of listening in on conversations or of pick pocketing if they made them a little cooler. Maybe if you saw two guys go into a small area to chat, you could sneak up to the ceiling and hang down and listen, or you could do something much sneakier than sit on a bench... As for pick pocketing, maybe just make it a little more challenging, but normally pick pocketing happened fast enough that it didn't really bother me


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2009)

Pitpocking wasn't hard, nor was listening to conversation, my only point is they need to make it more fun cause it was just damn meh.


----------



## Freija (Apr 12, 2009)

Actually it could've been fun if you didn't just sit down and then instantly targeted the pair, like you if you had to look for yourself it'd be better.


----------



## Bender (Apr 12, 2009)

Make picketpocketting harder

Shit' Now I remember what was my beef with the last game they didn't have a difficulty setting.....  well as far as I remember . Make pickpocketting harder and same with eavesdropping. Make it so that  if you're seen in plain sight during a cutscene  you fail the mission.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah or if they just made it more difficult and something that actually required skill. Something that actually required you to be sneaky. Another thing that would have been kind of cool is lock picking to get into locked areas, or to steal documents by sneaking into someone's house or something. They're all kind of similar things, I just agree with Crazy in that they should have been more fun and had more depth to them.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2009)

^Exactly, i was thinking about going in peoples houses and stealing shit, killing people in there sleep would be a awesome extra  But yeah there's tons of ideas they could put in this one to make it a real great sequel.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, well there are 15-16 whatever new mission types, so here's to hoping!


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Exactly, i was thinking about going in peoples houses and stealing shit, killing people in there sleep would be a awesome extra  But yeah there's tons of ideas they could put in this one to make it a real great sequel.



I'm more looking forward to catacombs under the city


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Apr 13, 2009)

Ezio would be Altair's descendant and Desmond's ancestor right?


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, that'd be it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 13, 2009)

Hopefully the frame rate jump will be fixed cause it at times ruined the first game for me.Hopefully you can also gain unlockable content like costumes and such.


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

Well in-game bonuses are confirmed.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 13, 2009)

Sweet i also hope the game is longer.The first one is abit too short for my liking


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

It was a fair amount of time if you ask me.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 13, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Hopefully the frame rate jump will be fixed cause it at times ruined the first game for me.Hopefully you can also gain unlockable content like costumes and such.



Framerate jumps? Huh?



Chibaku Tensei said:


> Sweet i also hope the game is longer.The first one is abit too short for my liking



The game was longer than most games these days imo.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, no Altair and no Malik.

I could do without Altair, but MALIK?!

FOR FUCKS SAKE UBISOFT DIE


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

Gray, nuff fanboyism. discuss relevant data.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

bitch please... it was pretty fucking obvious the future games would take place in different places in time...
the main character is probably a copy of Altair, just place it on the "current" events and it's done...

what i want is more Desmond on the "present" time...


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

I want more Desmond as well, I just hope he's a better voice actor this time around


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2009)

The hot doctor best make a return.

It's Kristen Bell aka Elle from Heroes you know


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

She prolly will.


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2009)

Of course she is who get's tired of that booty 

Also what do you guys think will hppen to Desmond at the end of the last game it was discovered he is gaining his ancestor's abilities. Does this mean he'll become a present day Altair/Ezio?  That shit would be dope as hell.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2009)

Present day Altair would be fucking awesome. It's gonna happen. It's foreshadowed as all hell


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

Well he seems to be awakening latent abilities.


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2009)

And desmond's got to escape that facility he's just got to


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, AC3 will be the final one so I expect a big plot motion in this game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2009)

*Assassin's Creed 2 team tops 450*
Darth Ruin


----------



## speedstar (Jun 3, 2009)

GAMEPLAY[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMaPCWk6TvQ[/YOUTUBE]

TRAILER[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrUlO0shzSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TargaryenX (Jun 3, 2009)

I really liked the first one in spite of its repetetive gameplay. It was incredibly immersive, the cities were the most believable I've ever seen in a game, and the climb-on-anything mechanic never got old. It can only get better too, I have high hopes.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Fucking awesome gameplay trailer


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

hope they flesh out the Desmond story a bit more this time through.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

So you get to pal around with Leonardo, pretty sweet .

Smoke bombs seems like a useful new feature.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Crowd went "ohh" when those guards got knifed in the face simultaneously


----------



## Creator (Jun 3, 2009)

Fantastic game. I will definately get it.

The latest trailer...


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 3, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Crowd went "ohh" when those guards got knifed in the face simultaneously



lol hell I couldnt blame them, that was just awesome


----------



## Bushin (Jun 3, 2009)

Man, I can't wait for this game...
Just hope it lives up to all the hype.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2009)

I loved the first game, loved the story and graphics.

Just don't want any of the repetitions, we all know about this.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jun 3, 2009)

i hope this game is better then the first one, looks sweet though


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jun 3, 2009)

Man, that gameplay trailer was awesome.
I absolutely loved the first game, and this looks even more epic.

I admit when I first heard that Altair wasn't in this game I was kinda let down, but I gotta say Ezio looks like such a beast, I'm starting to get over it


----------



## Tian (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought it was kind of stupid that a world class assassin would just drown if he hit the water. 
i've seen a picture of the main character where he has acape over his left arm and has two hidden blades.I think it's supposed to be based in venice(hence the swimming is essentual). appartently his whole family was killed by another family(i think but i'm not sure).


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 3, 2009)

number 1 was too reppetative


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2009)

What was that in his arm? A built in crossbow? The cinematic trailer was EPIC.

Gameplay trailer was excellent, although it looked a bit too easy.

I'm definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 3, 2009)

The Sony gameplay video kicked major ass.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll have to test Ezio's skills on a few poor civilians


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2009)

Need to replay AC1 before this 

November 11th right?

Fuck, I still want Altair, I hope Ezio has the same voice. But more than most, Malik is gonna be dearly missed


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2009)

Even though I never played Ass Creed one, the second one looks amazing.

It makes me want to pick up the first just to see the difference and improvements put into the second.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2009)

I loved the first one..fucking amazing cities and the way you could move was just amazing.

I hated the repetitive factor..but this..

This one looks fucking awesome..


----------



## Caedus (Jun 3, 2009)

This game is going to be the coolest O.o


----------



## valerian (Jun 3, 2009)

At 0:34 you can see Ezio bribing some sluts with money to distract, I wonder if this will be in game?

[Edit]

Although, I'm pretty sure there was cutscene with Altair using crossbow while he couldn't use one in the game. So it might be in.

Oh, damn! I'm so hyped about this game. The double blade kill in the gameplay was oh, so, awesome and to be honest I wasn't expecting the flying machine.

I feel like playing the first game. I might ask my friend to lend it.

In my opinion, this fall is going to be better than last years.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2009)

Can everyone plz shut up about the first game being repetitive 

Seriously, it's a frickin stealth game what else do you expect there to be in it besides stealth kills?



Cyborg Franky said:


> At 0:34 you can see Ezio bribing some sluts with money to distract, I wonder if this will be in game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so psyched for this


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 5, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> At 0:34 you can see Ezio bribing some sluts with money to distract, I wonder if this will be in game?



it will be. The producer guy said that you can pay factions/sluts and they will help you on missions in return.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jun 5, 2009)

Also, fans would rage if they found out they put that in the trailer, only to be left out again like the crossbow 

I agree though. It's definitely an interesting concept.. I just hope that the AI will be good enough so that it's useful.. I mean, when are you really going to use it? If it's anything like the original, bribing women with money to help you take out random guards would be utterly pointless. Even the guy in the trailer looked like just some random bodyguard..

As long as there's no money system I'm fine -_-

Also, something I just noticed is Ezio still has his ring finger..
What's up with that? 
Maybe I'm just slow. Have they already explained why?
Is it like a rank thing or something?


----------



## Tian (Jun 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE="mVWhWsgHzKM"]mVWhWsgHzKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 6, 2009)

Qweebinzayz said:


> Also, fans would rage if they found out they put that in the trailer, only to be left out again like the crossbow
> 
> I agree though. It's definitely an interesting concept.. I just hope that the AI will be good enough so that it's useful.. I mean, when are you really going to use it? If it's anything like the original, bribing women with money to help you take out random guards would be utterly pointless. Even the guy in the trailer looked like just some random bodyguard..
> 
> ...


I think ezio has his ring finger because he became an assassin not like most if I recall correctly he became an assassin after reading documents left behind by Altair


----------



## Tian (Jun 6, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> I think ezio has his ring finger because he became an assassin not like most if I recall correctly he became an assassin after reading documents left behind by Altair


Well had anyone considered the time differance? One of the things they radiate from these games is the changing in society and the changing morality.theres about a four hundred fifty year time differance. Maybe in ezio's time it's already considered barbaric and the order don't allow it, instead allowing shooting blades as seen in the video from E3 and allowing a second hidden blade.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 6, 2009)

lol, I'm kinda late to the discussion of this future game.

Assassin's Creed 1 was pretty good, but it lost its "magic" after the first few missions, or I was just bored. Probably both. But towards the end it got very interesting and I couldn't put my controller down. AC 2 seems like it is going to be pretty epic. too. Are they still going to make it where Altair can swim?

Also, a money system would suck. It just wouldn't work out to good, in my opinion.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2009)

I believe it was stated that Ezio still has his ring finger because technological advances in the hidden blade design make it so that removal of the ring finger is no longer necessary.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 7, 2009)

_Ezio is just pure badassery this game is definitely going in my game library._


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2009)

My set is badass. :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2009)

Death Note said:


> lol, I'm kinda late to the discussion of this future game.
> 
> Assassin's Creed 1 was pretty good, but it lost its "magic" after the first few missions, or I was just bored. Probably both. But towards the end it got very interesting and I couldn't put my controller down. AC 2 seems like it is going to be pretty epic. too. Are they still going to make it where Altair can swim?
> 
> Also, a money system would suck. It just wouldn't work out to good, in my opinion.



Altair is no longer the PC, it's Ezio. And he can swim, yes.


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like the assassin have evolved.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 8, 2009)

The demo at E3 looked fucking amazing.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2009)

Altair is still cooler than Ezio.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice the trailer looks really cool, 
though I liked Altair.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jun 9, 2009)

I used to think Leon was cooler then Chris, until I played RE5. But then.. the boulder happened.. 

At the very least, you gotta admit Ezio looks more beastly 

Really though, as long as Altair is involved somehow in the plot, I think that'd make for a cool addition.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Altair is still cooler than Ezio.



Most definitely, but Malik > both of them


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 12, 2009)

This game's concept is enough to sell me.
THe first time I played AC1 was the final level and I beat it in one try lol.


----------



## Creator (Jun 12, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> This game's concept is enough to sell me.
> THe first time I played AC1 was the final level and I beat it in one try lol.



The sad thing is, the game play in part 1 was VERY VERY simple. My 10 year old brother aced half the game in a day. 

So i hope they changed that a bit. Because the sheer repeatition was like drilling my head in with a drill.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 12, 2009)

IT was still fun. I went back and played it. I didn't even need to follow the storyline. Freerunning was fun enough.
I must say though, the life restore thing should be taken away. Living was too easy. You didn't need to be sneaky since you can just parry and recover fast.


----------



## Creator (Jun 12, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> IT was still fun. I went back and played it. I didn't even need to follow the storyline. Freerunning was fun enough.
> I must say though, the life restore thing should be taken away. Living was too easy. You didn't need to be sneaky since you can just parry and recover fast.



True. 

In AC2, hiding is difficult.  They have guards who come and stab the place your hiding.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 12, 2009)

Can I still parry and get my full health back. After that, run around until I get high grounds and just stab someone in the neck and then jump into a cart of hay?
Well...not hay but spaghetti


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Creator said:


> True.
> 
> In AC2, hiding is difficult.  They have guards who come and stab the place your hiding.



Considering how easily those were dispatched off, I suspect that only means that your hiding spots will turn into Haystacks of death


----------



## blkout18 (Jun 21, 2009)

Free Time. I pick the trailer and mixed with Attack by 30 seconds to Mars. Enjoy 

last page; last panel

This Game will be great. Leonardo DaVinci in the game helping Ezio will be awesome.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 21, 2009)

I remember when they first announced the first AC game they kept saying how realistic the fighting would be, I remember watching a demo they had at a Ubisoft conference (maybe it was E3 from a few years ago) where Altair died after a single strike. Now playing AC, it takes like an entire army to take me out. I hope they go back to this idea for the second installment.


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2009)

I doubt it will. Sound like a cool idea though..but a one hit death? It would get annoying.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 22, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I remember when they first announced the first AC game they kept saying how realistic the fighting would be, I remember watching a demo they had at a Ubisoft conference (maybe it was E3 from a few years ago) where Altair died after a single strike. Now playing AC, it takes like an entire army to take me out. I hope they go back to this idea for the second installment.



You'd like more realism over something that's actually playable?


----------



## Akainu (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope this game has better replayability than the last one. I remember the creator saying it had replayability comparable to most sports games, and that was complete bullshit.



Big Boss said:


> I remember when they first announced the first AC game they kept saying how realistic the fighting would be, I remember watching a demo they had at a Ubisoft conference (maybe it was E3 from a few years ago) where Altair died after a single strike. Now playing AC, it takes like an entire army to take me out. I hope they go back to this idea for the second installment.


 

So it'd be better if it took less people to kill you?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 22, 2009)

It would be better if it was harder and if it was a realistic as they announced when they first revealed the game. Maybe not just a one-hit KO, maybe three hits until you're starting to lose synchronization or something. It would emphazise the fact that you're an assassin and that stealth is a factor.

@Horrid, a game being realistic doesn't mean it's losing out on any playability.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2009)

1 hit kill, hell no. 3 Hit kill MAYBE. But this is more about on the go stealth then patient stealth.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> It would be better if it was harder and if it was a realistic as they announced when they first revealed the game. Maybe not just a one-hit KO, maybe three hits until you're starting to lose synchronization or something. It would emphazise the fact that you're an assassin and that stealth is a factor.



Yeah, the "stealth" thing was completely disregarded in Assassin's creed. You basically have to fight off two dozen guards everytime you kill someone, and while the fighting was fun for me, there are way better ways of handling that.

More effort should go into carefully planning and cleverly executing an assassination. Maybe give the player multiple options/alternative routes, although that's reaching far considering the first game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 22, 2009)

_If u want more realism i'd like to see Ezio's actions reflect how many times he's been hit, for example if he gets hit in the ribs he'll double over and as he runs he's holding his gut or something to that effect. One-hit kills are a definite no._


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh and he'll be able to swim which is like, awesome after the traumatic harbor mission in part 1


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 22, 2009)

_Lol, i hated that mission._


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2009)

It was like FUCK YEAH I KILLED ALL THE GUARDS *misses pole by 10 cm* YOU ARE DEAD


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 22, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> @Horrid, a game being realistic doesn't mean it's losing out on any playability.



Very true but the way you described it in the sense of the current AC, it would become unplayable.
You can't not get hit when 15 guards are playing ping-pong with you.


----------



## Akira (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope the counter move isn't broken this time and hopefully the guards don't surround you just to gingerly approach one by one either. Escaping from battle should almost always be the practical option, the guards should all swarm you.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 22, 2009)

Fuck Yeah    .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 24, 2009)

_Just replayed the first one and damn, i'd forgotten how confusing the story actually is. I mean we have no idea what the Pieces of Eden actually are or who made them. The rest is pretty much straightforward, Templars trying to gain control of the world through the Pieces and creating illusions but something that interested me though, inside the conference room computer they mention alot of shit one of which is something along the lines of may the Father of Knowledge(?) guide you._

_I'm wondering, could this be a reference to God? Or possibly just the Templar leader?_

_Which begs yet another question, was it god that made the Pieces? Thoughts anyone?_


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

Panic Attack said:


> _Just replayed the first one and damn, i'd forgotten how confusing the story actually is. I mean we have no idea what the Pieces of Eden actually are or who made them. The rest is pretty much straightforward, Templars trying to gain control of the world through the Pieces and creating illusions but something that interested me though, inside the conference room computer they mention alot of shit one of which is something along the lines of may the Father of Knowledge(?) guide you._
> 
> _I'm wondering, could this be a reference to God? Or possibly just the Templar leader?_
> 
> _Which begs yet another question, was it god that made the Pieces? Thoughts anyone?_



The whole thing they point out in this story is that all that has happened  (Jesus, Wonders and so on) was an Illusion created by Jesus/other people with the Piece of Eden that is located in that Land.
Pretty much blasphemous Bullshit overall, but whatever.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 25, 2009)

_Yeah i get the point of that, but honestly, who the fuck made the Pieces? I just wanna see that one awnsered._


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2009)

IT WAS GOOOOOD


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2009)

Panic Attack said:


> _Yeah i get the point of that, but honestly, who the fuck made the Pieces? I just wanna see that one awnsered._



THEY'RE MADE OUT OF MAGICAL MYSTICAL FAIRY DUST


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Altair is still cooler than Ezio.



Motherfucking right


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2009)

Ezio's costume > Altaïr's by just a bit, though.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2009)

lol one hit kills would be unrealistic. this guy is like 10 times for athletic than Lebron, no way would one stab or hit hurt him too much.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 26, 2009)

Zaru said:


> THEY'RE MADE OUT OF MAGICAL MYSTICAL FAIRY DUST


_Lol, i suspect aliens. _


----------



## Freija (Jul 9, 2009)

When I started this thread everyone was negative, now you are fapping... once again I was right.


----------



## frisse (Jul 9, 2009)

hell yea i cant wait untill it comes out


----------



## Freija (Jul 9, 2009)

Tssss 21 November fan, för lång väntan.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 26, 2009)

Damnit, Black Edition is not available in US. 

Anyone who lives in UK, can you buy Black Edition for me, then I'll buy it from you? Or is there any UK site that lets you order from US?


----------



## Klue (Aug 26, 2009)

I really need to pick up and re-familiarize myself with Assassin's Creed before the squeal hits shelves.


----------



## DarkDDragon (Aug 27, 2009)

New features and Gameplay...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQMOyp1Mr7E[/YOUTUBE]
This guy sure wants to till kill some people.:amazed


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2009)

Naruto might be............

Ubisoft seems to have put together some random video with scenes and some justice music

Nice enough


----------



## Felix (Sep 3, 2009)

Justice makes everything better
I would love to see a video of Assassins Creed with Stress on the background, it would be lulz


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 4, 2009)

_That first vid made me cum in my pants and shit bricks!! Fucking amazing shit._


----------



## Riamu (Sep 4, 2009)

There better be alot more to do


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 5, 2009)

I cant wait to play this game.
It looks more challenging than the first one, because from what ive seen the enemies are more intelligent here, since theyll be able to find you even on hiding spots.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2009)

0mg I cant wait for dis shittttttttttttttt!!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 6, 2009)

lol justice.

It's a badass song, but doesnt really fit the whole vibe of assassins creed ha.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 6, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> lol justice.
> 
> It's a badass song, but doesnt really fit the whole vibe of assassins creed ha.



Reminds me of what POP: WW did to the POP series.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2009)

I wonder how Da Vinchi is going to look in this game ?


----------



## Bender (Sep 7, 2009)

Seriously, a heavy metal song for Assassins Creed trailer?  It's almost as if they hired the dude who was in control of the soundtracks played during Transformers II.


----------



## wiplok (Sep 7, 2009)

what heavy metal song?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 7, 2009)

The music didn't fit the game. Not saying it's not a cool music, it just didn't fit the trailer. At all.


----------



## Freija (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with that, the trailer music was horrible.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2009)

Peter.

You getting Bloodlines yeah?


----------



## Freija (Sep 20, 2009)

Obviously, time to end Altair saga.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2009)

Malik better be in it


----------



## Freija (Sep 20, 2009)

I doubt it since it's about him following the templars.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 24, 2009)

_God i can't wait for this, i'm getting to me Gamestop early the night before the release._


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2009)

I have it preorder.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 24, 2009)

_Same, i'm getting that shit before anyone else i know does._


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Assassin's Creed 2 is going to rock*

I know, the PSP and the PS3 Assassin's Creed 2 games are going to be so cool.  




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpZlrvNPvH4[/YOUTUBE] ​


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2009)

Would you mind spoiler-tagging that YT vid in your sig? Else it's over the size limit. Not to mention rather annoying.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2009)

so altair shagged that feale templar and they had kids right?
it would made sense and would be pretty cool.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

Obviously that's the only way to make sense of him having descendants.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not sure whether I'll buy this or not 

Probably will.


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2009)

You should.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 22, 2009)

Everyone who hasn't already needs to check out IGNs hands-on. This game is looking so so sick, the customization of your clothes/armor/weapons/villa all look pretty sweet, and so far it doesn't look like any quality was sacrificed gameplay wise.

I'm so so torn now. I've planned on only getting one game before christmas (since im strapped for cash and would rather let the rents get me some for christmas) and up until recently that game has been L4D2...mainly due to how much fun it is to play with friends (especially while inebriated/stoned).

But this game looks epic as hell, everything i hoped the first one could have been. It really makes me happy that they overhauled it SO much. Ezio is kinda like the Batman (that kills) of the renaissance, and that's awesome.


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2009)

Assassin's Creed 2 is due out in only a few short weeks, why aren't we discussing it?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 25, 2009)

_Omg, every bit we get makes this game that much more badass. I'm so glad i preordered this._


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Oct 28, 2009)

Amazing background video to the story of AC II

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv45LN5LaVA&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 28, 2009)

Couldn't get past the first few minutes.  I understand it is no feature film with a huge budget, but it was pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 28, 2009)

I really dont like watching this, dont know why


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmm...I thought it was pretty decent for a video with a low budget.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 28, 2009)

Why did you post it in French


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Oct 28, 2009)

Because I couldn't find an English version.

EDIT: Found it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct2kbLBuSOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 29, 2009)

I enjoyed it as well. Or at least it was much better than I was expecting,
regardless of how much Giovanni kinda.. failed.


----------



## AvieGo (Oct 29, 2009)

Can't wait to play it#$@
I hope it won't get as repetitive as the first one did after a while


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd be surprised if they DIDN'T add more variety to the assassinations.

Most of the time I could just walk in, kill everyone and walk off again. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 29, 2009)

_The Assassin's Creed Lineage short film was fucking cool and anyone who disagrees isn't a real fan, that shit was epic._


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 29, 2009)

Lineage was fucking sweet.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2009)

That is just part one though, Myc. More parts are coming.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 30, 2009)

Freija said:


> That is just part one though, Myc. More parts are coming.



Yeah, man, and I can't wait.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2009)

It was actually good


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, it was. I was originally not gonna watch it when I saw the ads on YouTube, but it was worth it.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2009)

I loved the idea since I first heard about it


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 30, 2009)

assassin's creed was decent so i'll check this out.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 30, 2009)

Freija said:


> That is just part one though, Myc. More parts are coming.


_I know i can't wait for the rest, IIRC there are 3._


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 30, 2009)

Lineage 1 was pretty good, surprised.


----------



## Coltaine (Oct 30, 2009)

I wonder how long this game is going to be. If it manages to stretch to around 25 hours without dragging on, I will be very pleased indeed.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 2, 2009)

Man I'm so depressed, the Black edition on Play.com is sold out and there wont be anymore coming out!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 2, 2009)

_Suck for you, i never saw the point in wasting money on special editions though._


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2009)

Ima pre-ordering the special edition on gamestop.
For the extra maps, the ost and the figurine =D

BTW Is it true that Altair ended up breedin he's legacy with that female templar named Maria?
It would make sense and it would be pretty cool, yeargh! She was BAdass!


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 2, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> BTW Is it true that Altair ended up breedin he's legacy with that female templar named Maria?
> It would make sense and it would be pretty cool, yeargh! She was BAdass!


Possibly. That explains how his bloodline leads to Italian lineage during the Renaissance.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 3, 2009)

Cannot wait for this game.

Loved the 1st one but found it too repetitive.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

James Bond said:


> Man I'm so depressed, the Black edition on Play.com is sold out and there wont be anymore coming out!


White Edition is cool too



But really, does anyone have an Idea where to get Black Edition from?
Edit: Never mind Play.com still has some PS3 Black Editions


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 3, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> BTW Is it true that Altair ended up breedin he's legacy with that female templar named Maria?
> It would make sense and it would be pretty cool, yeargh! She was BAdass!



Say what? I must be missing something, because I have no idea what you're talking about..
It's been awhile since I played the game, but I can only kinda remember the one female templar who posed as Robert de Sable near the end. Is that who you're talking about? I don't think they ever mentioned her name though.


----------



## Mihael (Nov 3, 2009)

Can't wait till I get this. I loved the first one.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

Reviews say that AC2 killed all mistakes of the first one.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 3, 2009)

Qweebinzayz said:


> Say what? I must be missing something, because I have no idea what you're talking about..
> It's been awhile since I played the game, but I can only kinda remember the one female templar who posed as Robert de Sable near the end. Is that who you're talking about? I don't think they ever mentioned her name though.


_Yeah that's the one. I never played the PSP version of Assassin's Creed but from what i've heard he and that Female Templar get together and that's how Altair's line continues._


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 4, 2009)

> BTW Is it true that Altair ended up breedin he's legacy with that female templar named Maria?
> It would make sense and it would be pretty cool, yeargh! She was BAdass!



Maybe.

Or perhaps she was the one who re-built the templar's after Robert de Sable's death. Someone must have done it since the templar's continued to exist in the time line of the story.



> Reviews say that AC2 killed all mistakes of the first one.



Yeah. 

But still, many people failed to see the greatness of the first game. It was very innovative, one of the best games this generation.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 4, 2009)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> _Yeah that's the one. I never played the PSP version of Assassin's Creed but from what i've heard he and that Female Templar get together and that's how Altair's line continues._



Ah, I see.
Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Nimakuzage (Nov 4, 2009)

I cant wait till I get it on my 360. :ho


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Yeah.
> 
> But still, many people failed to see the greatness of the first game. It was very innovative, one of the best games this generation.



The first game was definitely a great experience, the problem was that it was the same experience over and over.

The repetitiveness hurt it quite a bit.

But AC2 seems to have taken everything and turned it up to 11 (maybe even 12) so im incredibly excited.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm starting to get the feeling that this is a must have game...


----------



## Crowe (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll have to dust off my 360 to play this. <3~

Been playing through first Creed lately and really liked it, I think I'll try to time the finishing of the first with my purchase of second one.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 4, 2009)

If you haven't played the first Creed yet

well

keep going


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm getting this for my PS3 for the exclusive PSP/PS3 features.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 4, 2009)

There are exclusives PSP/PS3 features?

Name them.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, if you have a save data file for Bloodlines on your PSP and connect it to your triple, it'll unlock 6 unique and exclusive weapons for Ezio.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 4, 2009)

Tripple, being superior yet again.

You need a cleared game save file btw?


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 4, 2009)

It doesn't say, I hope not though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 4, 2009)

Doesn't Bloodlines come out later though? This actually makes no sense.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 4, 2009)

God I can't wait for this game.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 4, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Doesn't Bloodlines come out later though? This actually makes no sense.


They both come out on the 17th (NA), and both on the 20th for EU.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 4, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> The first game was definitely a great experience, the problem was that it was the same experience over and over.
> 
> The repetitiveness hurt it quite a bit.
> 
> But AC2 seems to have taken everything and turned it up to 11 (maybe even 12) so im incredibly excited.



Well, the repetitiveness is not a flaw, it's just something some people didn't like. I wasn't too bothered by it.

In fact, the game's positive aspects FAR outnumbered the negative. It accurately portrayed its world (I truly felt like I was in the 3rd Crusade), the visuals and the lighting, the innovation, and the intricate plot. Also, the little things in that game should be counted like those mentally retarded people who keep shoving you around.

Anyway, enough of my rant. Can't wait for II.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 4, 2009)

I promised myself that after GTA IV, I would never join another hype train again - but I find myself legitimately interested by this game

also, I find that they are giving this game a real GTA feel. The story of betrayal, mob families, factions, death, violence and the "rise to the top" are all trademarks of the GTA franchise and they seem to be featured heavily in this game.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Well, the repetitiveness is not a flaw, it's just something some people didn't like. I wasn't too bothered by it.
> 
> In fact, the game's positive aspects FAR outnumbered the negative. It accurately portrayed its world (I truly felt like I was in the 3rd Crusade), the visuals and the lighting, the innovation, and the intricate plot. Also, the little things in that game should be counted like those mentally retarded people who keep shoving you around.
> 
> Anyway, enough of my rant. Can't wait for II.



Don't get me wrong, i really liked assassins creed, mainly for all the reasons you stated. The repetitiveness was the only major flaw to me, that and the combat system.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2009)

^Combat system was one of the better parts for me in AC1.


----------



## Penance (Nov 5, 2009)

I want it...


----------



## Bleach (Nov 5, 2009)

Crap man a few more days till it comes out. I so cant wait D:


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 5, 2009)

14days for me till get my copy of AC2 Black edition


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 5, 2009)

this game looks beautiful. loved the first one, this one should be even better.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2009)

squilliam said:


> I promised myself that after GTA IV, I would never join another hype train again - but I find myself legitimately interested by this game
> 
> also, I find that they are giving this game a real GTA feel. The story of betrayal, mob families, factions, death, violence and the "rise to the top" are all trademarks of the GTA franchise and they seem to be featured heavily in this game.



Grand Timetravel Assassin: Renaissance Italy?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish the windows version would be released at the same time as the console ones. Its not fair. I can't wait any longer for it. I just hope the new one is not as repetitive as the last one and I hope there are fewer mental people who keep pushing you around. Thats one of the most irritating things ever


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Combat system was one of the better parts for me in AC1.



Really, i thought it was way too easy. I remember i ended up using only the hidden blade for a huge portion of the fights because if I used the sword or the dagger i would just rapestomp everyone.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone who is interested in the PS3 Black Edition: Play.com still has stock.



> Thank you for your email.
> 
> You should receive a copy of this game as *we  have not yet sold out of our allocated PS3 pre-order stock of Assassin's Creed 2  Black Edition* as we have with the Xbox 360 version.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 6, 2009)

Best buy.ca gives you $10 when you pre-order this online

Canada FTW


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 7, 2009)

I seriously can't wait for this shit, it's gonna be GotY, just you wait.


----------



## Avix (Nov 7, 2009)

Heard great stuff about Assassin's Creed. So Gettin' this when it's out.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 7, 2009)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I seriously can't wait for this shit, it's gonna be GotY, just you wait.



I agree.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 7, 2009)

If it is true, and they really exterminated all the mistakes from the 1st part, then i see nothing that would hinder it from  becoming GotY.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 10, 2009)

where is all the hype for this game?


----------



## Furious George (Nov 10, 2009)

squilliam said:


> where is all the hype for this game?



MW 2 has drained the land of all hype. No hype for L4D 2 either.



Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I seriously can't wait for this shit, *it's gonna be GotY*, just you wait.





Hentai said:


> If it is true, and they really exterminated all the mistakes from the 1st part, then *i see nothing that would hinder it from  becoming GotY.*





Yagami-Kun said:


> *I agree.*




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## squilliam (Nov 10, 2009)

if Uncharted 2 wins GOTY, I definitely won't be angry, however, this game looks promising as well


----------



## Bleach (Nov 10, 2009)

Omg an entire week left


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 11, 2009)

squilliam said:


> if Uncharted 2 wins GOTY, I definitely won't be angry, however, this game looks promising as well



Cock of Duty is gonna win GoTY because FPS loving ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are those that make up the most of the gaming population.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2009)

Lol I don't like FPS that much anymore but you must really hate FPS games.

The only reason MW2 would get game of the year is maybe because of its multiplayer which I heard is good but was never a fan of it. It's regular story gameplay is fun but nothing new.

AC2 FTW!


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 11, 2009)

Uncharted 2 doesn't deserve GOTY...yet.

It was a pretty good game, but I always thought "been there, done that" while playing it. The story was nothing original (watch an Indiana Jones film and you'll get the same experience), and the characters, while entertaining, were paper thin.

Look at it objectively, and it is, while an excellent game, not as great as other titles this generation.

And if I may be a little extreme, AC II is innovative, U2 is not. By my standards, AC II is superior by default.

Anyway, enough of my rant. Looking forward to this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2009)

Been there done that? Name a game that has set pieces as epic as that. And the story was a nice one with great voice acting. Maybe Indiana Jones feel to it but doesn't make it any less interesting. Drake alone is one of the best made characters in years. There's a reason that voice actor has made two characters this generation the best there is. The prince and the treasure hunter! 

And it is as great if not better then most games this generation and I've played 90% of the games this generation 

And AC2 is far, far, oh so far from innovative. I'm just hoping while it takes all the things from 1 and other games it puts it to good use. It's story seems to still be the weakest part from the previews though. Gameplay looks like a clean up take away repetitive gameplay and so I want this game a lot.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Been there done that? Name a game that has set pieces as epic as that. And the story was a nice one with great voice acting. Maybe Indiana Jones feel to it but doesn't make it any less interesting. Drake alone is one of the best made characters in years. There's a reason that voice actor has made two characters this generation the best there is. The prince and the treasure hunter!
> 
> And it is as great if not better then most games this generation and I've played 90% of the games this generation
> 
> And AC2 is far, far, oh so far from innovative. I'm just hoping while it takes all the things from 1 and other games it puts it to good use. It's story seems to still be the weakest part from the previews though. Gameplay looks like a clean up take away repetitive gameplay and so I want this game a lot.



If by "epic" you mean cinematic then I'll give that one to you. Otherwise, it didn't feel epic for me.

I don't know about you but how many times have we had train sequence in a game for example? 

Drake is an interesting character sure, but not deep at all. No conflicts, no inner demons etc. Either I'm being too critical, or he's just paper thin.

As for ACII, it is trying new things, this is innovative by my definition.

Anyway, I don't want to turn this into a debate so I will agree with you that U2 is better than most games this generation, but not the best.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2009)

Jumping car from car, climbing a breaking down bridge, running away from a car chasing you down a ally. These weren't cinemas but they were badass set pieces that no other game has reached in terms of epicness. 

How many times had we have a train sequenece THAT good though? With whether changing effects, helicopters shooting you, debre and tracks blowing up all while drake is actually talking. What other game has all this going on without one drop of framerate and awesome epicness feel? 

Sometimes characters don't need to have conflicts to be interesting. He's funny, charming, brave, and sometimes stupid but still always interesting. Deep? Well sure no hidden secrets at this point but interesting works.

And I don't believe this is a debate, just asking why you didn't find it epic and such. 

Also AC2 isn't trying much new, that I haven't seen in other games. I'm just hoping it delivers on it all and comes out epic.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Jumping car from car, climbing a breaking down bridge, running away from a car chasing you down a ally. These weren't cinemas but they were badass set pieces that no other game has reached in terms of epicness.
> 
> How many times had we have a train sequenece THAT good though? With whether changing effects, helicopters shooting you, debre and tracks blowing up all while drake is actually talking. What other game has all this going on without one drop of framerate and awesome epicness feel?
> 
> ...



The problem here my friend is that you think that something has to be "epic" to be great. What I call epic is something that is large in scale and scope, not amazing/dangerous cinematic/interactive sequences. 

Shadow of the Colossus to me was epic. Final Fantasy XII to me was epic. Uncharted 2 to me was a thrill. We have different definitions of the word I suppose.

Granted, U2 did those sequences better than anyone else, but those things have been done before regardless.

As for the Drake argument, you have a point there so I guess I was being too critical.

As for AC, it doesn't have much new? How many other games have white-hooded assassin's performing leaps into hay-stacks? What I'm trying to say is that Assassin's Creed has an identity of its own, and this makes it innovative in my eyes.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh AC2 will be epic just you wait and AC2 will be innovative, considering the first one was and with what we've seen it's only getting better. Now i don't mean to nit-pick but AC's story was extremely well put together and still leaves so much to be awnsered. You don't make an epic game unless you leave more questions then awnsers for fans that still allows fans to speculate and debate upon, unlike most games that make fans go "Wtf are they talking about?".

Which is why i don't see MW: 2 making GotY unless the aforementioned FPS whores win out. Now i like a good FPS but MW: 2 always seemed to me like IW's attempt to keep the cash cow rolling and nothing more. Just like the Halo series has become and hopefully Gears of War won't become. It's kinda lame when CoD4 came out cause they just whore'd out the series to new fans but continuing it seems like a lame idea to me. I won't gripe cause i'm sure it's Mulitplayer version is hella bombad but i don't see the point.

AC2 is easily gonna be one of the best games we've seen for awhile and honestly the only other game i'll waste money on this holiday season will be Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 11, 2009)

True, it had one of the most intricate story-lines I've seen in a game. Even if AC II sucked, I would buy it just to know what happens next.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2009)

Guys have such fate in AC2 huh? Well I'm pretty hyped since I'm one of the few who enjoyed 1 quite a lot and never got bored of the gameplay. Did you guys seriously enjoy the story though? Was one of the most boring ones IMO. 

MW2 shouldn't win game of the year, i agree. I will however say the single player story mode is actually pretty interesting, did not see the three big twist.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 11, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Uncharted 2 doesn't deserve GOTY...yet.
> 
> It was a pretty good game, but I always thought "been there, done that" while playing it. The story was nothing original (watch an Indiana Jones film and you'll get the same experience), and the characters, while entertaining, were paper thin.



Its like this... contrary to popular belief games do not have to reinvent the proverbial wheel to be "original". Fact is that UC 2 presents all of those traditional game main-stays with so much polish and power that they may as well be like we are playing it for the first time because *no one before Naughty Dog did it right*. Games have had car chases before, but no game has ever given us that level of control over our character. These weren't mere cinematics. You felt like you were being chased by a flaming truck down an alleyway. Not Drake.   

And as for the claim that the plot is just like an Indiana Jones flick you're absolutely right... because that's what ND was going for. This is why it's important to know what the devs are trying to convey before you pass judgment. There was like a "summer blockbuster film" vibe all throughout UC 2. *You can't expect mind-bending plot twists and deep subtext from a game that was going for light-hearted and adventurous. * 

And as for the characters I just don't agree with that. The characters are some of the most vibrant and believable characters I've ever seen in a game. Paper thin? Again, make sure you take into account what ND was going for. 



> And if I may be a little extreme, *AC II is innovative, U2 is not. By my standards, AC II is superior by default.*



So you're willing to disregard things like gameplay fundamentals, music, pacing, atmosphere, control, presentation, replay value and graphics (yeah. it is important) because of the prospect that AC II might do a few things new? 

I don't say this to offend you (after all, you *do* like Bioshock. ) but that doesn't sound extreme to me. It sounds a little stupid. 

But it doesn't surprise me. The gaming community these days is always looking to be wowed by the next new thing... even when there is potentially a lot of to be squeezed from the 'old thing'.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 11, 2009)

> *She cries as I f**k her*
> 
> Some headlines are born great. The ESRB?s  its M rating for Assassin?s Creed II, revealing some pretty special dialogue from the free-running sequel.
> ?Consumers may also wish to know that the game contains strong profanity, both in English and Italian (e.g., ?f**k,? ?sh*t,? ?c*zzo,? and ?m*rda?); the most explicit instance occurs when a man frantically describes a ?vision? ? ?I?m at the opera . . . the soprano is so beautiful . . . I?m in bed with her, she cries as I f**k her.??
> ...



Oh dear


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2009)

There are minigames like that? Fuck, that's the kind of detail the first game lacked.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 11, 2009)

> So you're willing to disregard things like gameplay fundamentals, music, pacing, atmosphere, control, presentation, replay value and graphics (yeah. it is important) because of the prospect that AC II might do a few things new?
> 
> I don't say this to offend you (after all, you do like Bioshock. ) but that doesn't sound extreme to me. It sounds a little stupid.
> 
> But it doesn't surprise me. The gaming community these days is always looking to be wowed by the next new thing... even when there is potentially a lot of to be squeezed from the 'old thing'.



On the contrary my friend. I took all of those into account.

Gameplay fundementals for me goes to AC. Gameplay is subjective so I will only say that I found AC superior because it was a new experience.

As for control, I don't know about you, but when I was playing AC, I felt like I was Altair.

Atmosphere for me goes to AC, again. I truly felt like I was in the third crusade when playing the game. U2 for me was just another thrill. But I will give it credit for Shamballa, that was beautiful.

Music for me goes to Assassin's Creed. U2 had a hollywood soundtrack, which I don't find impressive. But then again, as you said that's what ND was going for.

As for replay value, I just didn't feel like replaying U2 after finishing it. After you experience all of those "epic" moments once, they stop being epic, for me at least.

Graphics and presentation go to U2, that's for sure.

Uncharted 2 is a superb game, but the way I see it, it will break in half if you compare it to a game like, say, Bioshock.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

this shall be really enteraining.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Shadow of the Colossus to me was epic. Final Fantasy XII to me was epic. Uncharted 2 to me was a thrill. We have different definitions of the word I suppose.
> 
> .



I liked shadows of the colossus, ff12 was a game I didnt played cause It didnt attracted me, and it turned out to be pretty bad.
Best one is X  and I liked it so much that I even played and finished x-2 despite of all the Asian charlies angels. I almost puke but I Just wanted to see the end of the story, gladly I got tidus back and I shut that game foreva!


----------



## Furious George (Nov 11, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> On the contrary my friend. I took all of those into account.
> 
> Gameplay fundementals for me goes to AC. Gameplay is subjective so I will only say that I found AC superior because it was a new experience.
> 
> ...



 I was referring directly to your comment which read (paraphrase) "AC II wins by default because its more innovative". That right there implies to me that you're calling one game, which you haven't played yet, better then another because it probably does a few new things. I think that is just silly. 

I won't get into directly comparing the two games because I only played a little bit of Assasin's Creed. I'm not attacking your opinion either. I just thought that your reasons for not thinking UC 2 gets GOTY was a little suspect. 

And while Bioshock left a bigger impression on me I think that they're in the same neighborhood of awesomeness.



> She cries as I f**k her
> 
> Some headlines are born great. The ESRB’s detailed its M rating for Assassin’s Creed II, revealing some pretty special dialogue from the free-running sequel.
> “Consumers may also wish to know that the game contains strong profanity, both in English and Italian (e.g., ‘f**k,’ ’sh*t,’ ‘c*zzo,’ and ‘m*rda’); the most explicit instance occurs when a man frantically describes a ‘vision’ — ‘I’m at the opera . . . the soprano is so beautiful . . . I’m in bed with her, she cries as I f**k her.’”
> ...



Awww, it doesn't even sound that bad. the sex scenes sound like a grandmother's kiss compared to what GoW III will have.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I was referring directly to your comment which read (paraphrase) "AC II wins by default because its more innovative". That right there implies to me that you're calling one game, which you haven't played yet, better then another because it probably does a few new things. I think that is just silly.
> 
> I won't get into directly comparing the two games because I only played a little bit of Assasin's Creed. I'm not attacking your opinion either. I just thought that your reasons for not thinking UC 2 gets GOTY was a little suspect.
> 
> And while Bioshock left a bigger impression on me I think that they're in the same neighborhood of awesomeness.



Perhaps I worded my comment poorly. What I was trying to say is that Assassin's Creed, while keeping things from the original game, and doing new things, is innovative. I should have said AC, not AC II. My bad.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 11, 2009)

Nah, its all good. 

If I'm being honest I have no more proof that UC 2 is better then AC II then you have that the opposite will be true. I just really, really doubt that I'm wrong here.  

I'm sort of wishing I played the first AC because I really want to play this when it comes out.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 11, 2009)

> *She cries as I f**k her
> 
> *Some headlines are born great. The ESRB’s  its M rating for Assassin’s Creed II, revealing some pretty special dialogue from the free-running sequel.
> “Consumers may also wish to know that the game contains strong profanity, both in English and Italian (e.g., ‘f**k,’ ’sh*t,’ ‘c*zzo,’ and ‘m*rda’); the most explicit instance occurs when a man frantically describes a ‘vision’ — ‘I’m at the opera . . . the soprano is so beautiful . . . I’m in bed with her, she cries as I f**k her.’”
> ...


Omg so much win! This game really is gonna be fucking badass.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

Even if this game is better than that, I am sure I am gonna enjoy ACII.
But again I dont want to be disapointed cause spending my time on these long games its a great time investment.

And I havent played the other game you say so I dunno.
I already pre-ordered the master assasin  edition so this will be quite fun.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

Just saw the achievement list. It looks solid.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 12, 2009)

And it doesnt look like it will break your arse.
Like last AC... jezz it was a huge pain!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 12, 2009)

I had alot of fun with AC1 achievements, actually..
I admit though, that if I didn't have such a good guide to follow for all the flags I probably never would have gotten all of them. That would've been a horribly mind numbing and repetitive experience to be sure.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 12, 2009)

Qweebinzayz said:


> I had alot of fun with AC1 achievements, actually..
> I admit though, that if I didn't have such a good guide to follow for all the flags I probably never would have gotten all of them. That would've been a horribly mind numbing and repetitive experience to be sure.



Can't really say I enjoyed collecting those flags all that much. 

Still, aside from the achievements I got for collecting them, the one good thing I can say about it is that I really enjoyed the sigh seeing tour of the hub world it took me on. Sure, it was a bit of a pain in the ass to traverse, but the whole place really was a gorgeous sight to behold.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 12, 2009)

It looks like i'll be getting two Black Editions now


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 12, 2009)

Hentai said:


> It looks like i'll be getting two Black Editions now



huh? how come?
maybe you could sell one at an overprized price on ebay and get ff13 or bioshock 2 with it? with some spare money for somethin else.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2009)

Assassin Creed Might be hitting my store tomorrow, win win


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 12, 2009)

Pre-ordered the Master's edition. Hope it arrives on time.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 12, 2009)

I've seen those special editions

they're pretty pimp


----------



## Bleach (Nov 12, 2009)

Lol that sounds like 1 epic mini game. OMG SO MANY DAYS LEFTAGH


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2009)

Pimped out my avatar for the game


----------



## Hentai (Nov 13, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> huh? how come?
> maybe you could sell one at an overprized price on ebay and get ff13 or bioshock 2 with it? with some spare money for somethin else.


I pre-ordered it at play.com, and a friend who has a gamestore suddenly told me he has one for me. So i will take his and try to cancel the play.com one. But since they come out at the same time it is very likely that i will get both.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 13, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Can't really say I enjoyed collecting those flags all that much.
> 
> Still, aside from the achievements I got for collecting them, the one good thing I can say about it is that I really enjoyed the sigh seeing tour of the hub world it took me on. Sure, it was a bit of a pain in the ass to traverse, but the whole place really was a gorgeous sight to behold.



Well, I gotta agree with you on that. The Kingdom was indeed a pretty awesome place. One can only hope that AC2's is as good..
If it even has one that is.. I don't even know -_-



crazymtf said:


> Pimped out my avatar for the game



Haha, that's pretty cool.
I didn't know they had AC stuff for avatars.


----------



## Felix (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm downloa... obtaining the game as we speak


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 13, 2009)

Grrr, i want this game so fucking badly i don't wanna wait even longer.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _No seriously, If you haven't scoped out the achievements for this game, don't read this_ 



While looking through the list of AC 2's achievements, I noticed the one that was titled "An Old Friend Returns", which you get for escaping the hideout. Man, I hope this doesn't mean that Lucy and the rest of the Assassin's are now trying to kill you as well, cuz I kinda liked the relationship between Desmond and Lucy.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 13, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Why would they kill you, that makes no sense


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hentai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they kill you, that makes no sense




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not saying they will, it's just me speculating. Other than the hideout being invaded, I'm not sure why else you'd need to escape the place.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 13, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying they will, it's just me speculating. Other than the hideout being invaded, I'm not sure why else you'd need to escape the place.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well because the Templars might be finished with him and want to kill him.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 13, 2009)

does anyone think we'll be able to free roam after the game is finished this time? Because in the last game you had to reload an earlier save, you couldn't actually keep playing


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hentai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well because the Templars might be finished with him and want to kill him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know, that's why I said "other than the hideout being invaded". But yeah, thinking about it now the invasion of the Templars sounds more plausible. Now I wonder who the "Old Friend" is.






squilliam said:


> does anyone think we'll be able to free roam after the game is finished this time? Because in the last game you had to reload an earlier save, you couldn't actually keep playing



Well, for the most part, you could free roam in the first game. All you had to do was load up the memory where you assassinate your last three targets so you had access to the entire world.

But yeah, I get what your saying, it would be nice ti have that exact option.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Nov 13, 2009)

Lineage parts II and III

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-SwPocACQs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLzWYMFQJg8&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome video of looting mission


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2009)

Friend picked it up, gonna get mine hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## loraindeniso3 (Nov 14, 2009)

hi there...

i like long fun action/adventure games. But i hate short games that have a short campinage. so basically i hate short games, is assassin's creed 2 worth it is it long and does it have replay value?????? fun???


----------



## Hentai (Nov 14, 2009)

As far as i know AC2's Story is pretty long and you can run around freely and do side missions.


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 14, 2009)

kool that leaves me alot of time to kill ppl and look good doin it


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

Gotta pay my advance order tomorrow =/
collector its pretty well worthy, good thing I pre-ordered it on time. Cant wait to make out with the girls of the game xD.

Also are japs gonna have to wait for this game? Like we have to wait for ff13.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Also are japs gonna have to wait for this game? Like we have to wait for ff13.



lol@ calling them japs.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 14, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said "other than the hideout being invaded". But yeah, thinking about it now the invasion of the Templars sounds more plausible. Now I wonder who the "Old Friend" is.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I always thought it made sense if it was just the Templars invading, and the "Old Friend" is just Vidic under pressure to get Desmond back 




And thanks for the videos Pharaoh and Akamatsu.
I'll definately check the Lineage ones out when I get the chance, and that mission looked pretty sweet.
 such stupid guards though lol.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 14, 2009)

argh, spoilers! 

but no, seriously, do some of you people already have the game?

EDIT: lol at the production manager in that vid going 

"blunt weapons are my favorite these days when I'm playing. And I'll show you why when I bash someone's head in"


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 14, 2009)

squilliam said:


> argh, spoilers!
> 
> but no, seriously, do some of you people already have the game?
> 
> ...



Seems like alot of people are getting copies early, one way or the other.

I don't have a copy yet, nor will I until the 17th. Honestly I couldn't care less though, considering I'm gonna be busy otherwise until then anyways :/


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2009)

Man hope it comes in today. Friend had to go to Manhattan, I don't wanna travel that far


----------



## snoph (Nov 14, 2009)

It looks pretty good from what I've seen people play on justin.tv

*Spoiler*: __ 




Mario reference!


----------



## squilliam (Nov 14, 2009)

lmfao, "don't you recognize me......IT'S A ME, MARIO!"


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 14, 2009)

snoph said:


> It looks pretty good from what I've seen people play on justin.tv
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



......

Well played Ubisoft, well played.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 14, 2009)

They really did THAT! :rofl


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 14, 2009)

God I fucking want to make love to this game.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 14, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> God I fucking want to make love to this game.



I get you, bro. I get you.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 14, 2009)

snoph said:


> It looks pretty good from what I've seen people play on justin.tv
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


OMAGAWD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn it's here but not in Brooklyn. I'll have to wait till Monday.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> God I fucking want to make love to this game.


Make sweet, sweet love.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 16, 2009)

Omg 2 more days I can hardly wait XD

LOL@MARIO


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

snoph said:


> It looks pretty good from what I've seen people play on justin.tv
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Whoa! this is so freakin awesome!
I applaud Ubisoft!


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 16, 2009)

I want this game, NOW 

Only problem is that they said it would end in another cliff-hanger, and we'll have to wait another 2 years for the story to conclude in AC III.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2009)

Well of course it's a cliff hanger, it's a series, lol. 

Picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 16, 2009)

I think 3 will be all about desmond and the future timeline there in.

Anyway lucky here it's out on 19 hoping they'll give it to me on 18th though i cant wait anymore it looks so damn epic.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 16, 2009)

GOD DAMN PRE-ORDER JUST SHIP IT ALREADY


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> God I fucking want to make love to this game.



Cool story bro


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Akamatsu said:


> I think 3 will be all about desmond and the future timeline there in.
> 
> Anyway lucky here it's out on 19 hoping they'll give it to me on 18th though i cant wait anymore it looks so damn epic.



I wonder. Desmond becoming an assassin with future equipment would give them some stuff to play with but the animus wouldn't exist.

Without the animus as a framework, the whole world restrictions, minimap, revival etc. would need some explaining


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 16, 2009)

Akamatsu said:


> I think 3 will be all about desmond and the future timeline there in.
> 
> Anyway lucky here it's out on 19 hoping they'll give it to me on 18th though i cant wait anymore it looks so damn epic.



I wouldn't want that. For the sake of consistency they should have a third anscestor who will finally provide what's needed to conclude the storyline in AC III.

Viewing anscestors' memories is a big part of what's awesome about AC.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 16, 2009)

Argh, so close i can almost feel my hands wrapping around the case. In about 9 hours i'm heading to my GameStop to camp out.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2009)

Played about a hour and half, love it!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 16, 2009)

God I feel like just going to the store and buying it at midnight but I have to drive so far and then go to class in the morning so I won't even be able to play! I think I'll just get it on the way back! GOD I CAN'T WAIT ANY LOGNER


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

I just want to express my hatred for all of you for getting this game before me.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2009)

Fuck I gotta wait a few days to get this game. Someone mail me a copy .


----------



## Bleach (Nov 16, 2009)

Freija said:


> I just want to express my hatred for all of you for getting this game before me.



I agree. Fuck you people who got it before the release date


----------



## Freija (Nov 16, 2009)

I live in Sweden so I get it the 19th, so


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> So does this mean there's more ways to assassinate your target other than shoving a dagger into their neck?



Well here's a slight spoiler, won't say who but how I went along killing him. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Again they give you different paths on how to kill the main target. Could of jumped down from the tower and killed him but with that I'd of had to kill 4 guards waiting ontop. Or could of hired thieves to distract the huge ass guards, run up in the square and chase his fat ass down. Or the way I did it was hired whores, they walked into the square and Instead of going behind him I stood in front of him. He looked at me and said "Oh shit...it's you!" and i stabbed him 4-5 times in the chest ^_^


----------



## Bleach (Nov 16, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> So does this mean there's more ways to assassinate your target other than shoving a dagger into their neck?





crazymtf said:


> Well here's a slight spoiler, won't say who but how I went along killing him.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Theres also cool shit like the daggers on each hand so you can assassinate two people in close proximity at once. Also you can drown them. You could also hire people to get rid of the body. Like for example you are on a bench and two hired men are sitting by you and you assassinate a person in front of you and place him in your spot. The two hired men make it look like the person is drunk or sleeping and then get rid of the body. 




Theres a shit load of new stuff in this game man. I CANT WAIT DAMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 16, 2009)

Just received a call that my pre-order has arrived. Will go pick it up tomorrow after class.


----------



## Spectre (Nov 16, 2009)

Getting this game right after 12:00pm. I heard they fixed repeativeness problem. I will give it a shot.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll be picking this up tomorrow after my morning class.


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 17, 2009)

Almost 18th  so one more day and 19th get my copy of black edition i watched soem story on the tube and ZOMGS everything so awesome i cant wait play it.


----------



## raxor (Nov 17, 2009)

On thursday morning I WILL have this game

Review coming up Crazy?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2009)

So did anybody find it odd that Ezio and his bro started the game as incredible free runners? I guess that's just standard upbringing for rich italian kids?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 17, 2009)

too many damn good games being thrown at me....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2009)

raxor said:


> On thursday morning I WILL have this game
> 
> Review coming up Crazy?



Seems like a long game so need more time, but fo sho!


----------



## raxor (Nov 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Seems like a long game so need more time, but fo sho!



Nice


----------



## Bleach (Nov 17, 2009)

Finally bought it today! Even though it was released today here lol! I played it an the story seems much more intricate and awesome than the first one. Ugh its just too awesome! 

Also I heard that it's taken alot of people over 16 hours of play to complete the story with only around 65% of the game complete while only doing the story.

Looks like I have a wonderful time ahead of me ^^


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay I picked up the Black Edition and bloodlines today. I'm gonna play bloodlines first for those weapons.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 18, 2009)

Been playing it for 10 hours straight. GOTFY for sure!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Loved the Altair sequence. Was nice playing him again...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2009)

So far around 7 or 8 hours in and love it. It's defiantly one of the best games of the year, I have only a few complaints.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2009)

I take it you meant definately, Crazy. And it's still definitely. =p


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 18, 2009)

Only one complaint from me


*Spoiler*: __ 



They took the drama from assassinating the target. Before we used to have bells ringing all over the place, and intense music as you escape.




But still, that's not enough to scratch this great game.

I also love the storyline, still as intricate and intriguing as ever. Easily one of the best storylines in the video game medium.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Only one complaint from me
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well that's true they also add more variety instead of just normally killing a guy. Like one was on top of a roof, while the other had a whole city at war, while another you had to sneak into. I thought that added more to the big kills. 




I agree the storyline in this one is far more interesting. For one it actually has characters i give a shit about, go figure  Also the voice acting for the Italian time period is great, love the mix of Italian and English. Where's 1 story was nothing special this one wants to be more in depth, capture the story of the past more. It does a kickass job.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2009)

This is random as shit i know, and it's probably just me being an idiot, but i am having huge problems getting a certain viewpoint in venice.

It's a church tower towards the left side of the city, made out of brick. Right when the church tower starts to shoot up past the rest of the church, there seems to be no handholds at all, just 2 ovular recessions going all the way to the top, and a stone ornament that i just can't reach.

If anybody knows what the hell i'm talking about and could help me out it'd be appreciated, but like i said, im probably just being an idiot haha.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AC's story wasn't "nothing special". In fact, it's AC's story that makes ACII's story that much more awesome than it would be without playing the first game.

I see AC and ACII as one single storyline though, which will be concluded at III.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> AC's story wasn't "nothing special". In fact, it's AC's story that makes ACII's story that much more awesome than it would be without playing the first game.
> 
> I see AC and ACII as one single storyline though, which will be concluded at III.



Im definitely liking the story so far.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Especially the subject 16 stuff, and desmond trippin balls due to overexposure to Animus.


 Definitely liking the future stuff much more than i did in the first game, where I just wanted to get right back into the past.

Also, one of my favorite things about the story is Altair.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 In the first game i thought he was mildly interesting...but from the codex pages i've found (20somethin) its really cool seeing how altair dealt with the mindfuck from the first game, basically having everything he knew turned on its head, then paving a path for himself. They really fleshed out his character, and you can really see why the assassins look up to him as a legendary figure.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 18, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Im definitely liking the story so far.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Definitely my friend. I thought it was very fascinating as well.

BTW, I would suggest putting spoiler tags on your post.

*Spoiler*: __ 




If you have reached the part where you briefly play as Altair, you will see that Desmond viewed Altair's memories without the Animus this time. Which means that he will be able to view a third anscestor's memories without the Animus in AC III. Although I don't think they will do that since the Animus is iconic in the AC series.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 18, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Only one complaint from me
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea but they involved you more with the main character himself this time. You are following him this entire time. Besides the OST is still fucking awesome




Here's like the best song ever from the game or any game!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0i6YFrSs6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm..okay..who found all 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the pieces of the code of subject 16 that he left for the other subjects of the Animus to discover?

What does it mean in the end?


All of those images..


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2009)

The missions are not as repetitive as the first, are they?


----------



## Felix (Nov 18, 2009)

Being near the end of the game, this image is 100% true:


----------



## Felix (Nov 18, 2009)

Also: Am I the only one who is always edgy doing the "Truth" puzzle sequences
Very Dan Brown spooky stuff


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2009)

Felix said:


> Also: Am I the only one who is always edgy doing the "Truth" puzzle sequences
> Very Dan Brown spooky stuff



Yea...shit's creepy. I'm more interested into what subject 16 was like rather than this "truth"

Although it's cool seeing how they tied pieces of eden into freakin everything.

Thomas Edison you douchebag!

Some of those puzzles are annoying though. The codebreaker ones are interesting, but some of the "rotate the picture till it's right" ones are a real chore when the picture isnt good quality.

Also, poison is awesome. On lorenzo's mission where you have to take out the merchant dude with the body guard, i just nicked the bodyguard and waited for him to do my job for me while i slipped away with a crowd. So nice.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 18, 2009)

Goddammit tomorrow cannot come soon enough for me 

This game looks fucking amazing.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> AC's story wasn't "nothing special". In fact, it's AC's story that makes ACII's story that much more awesome than it would be without playing the first game.
> 
> I see AC and ACII as one single storyline though, which will be concluded at III.



While I agree AC1 helped set up AC2 to be so much more this one just does it so much better. Much better pacing, much more action, more characters you actually care about, just overall a better playing experience then the first. Tus it makes it a successful sequel.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2009)

Felix said:


> Also: Am I the only one who is always edgy doing the "Truth" puzzle sequences
> Very Dan Brown spooky stuff



Did anybody complete the full puzzle?

Because from what it seems at the end of it..just..

Wow..


----------



## Felix (Nov 19, 2009)

I've completed the Truth puzzle
Along with the end of the game, I was really in a parallel with Desmond's reaction

"What. The. Fuck"


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Felix said:


> I've completed the Truth puzzle
> Along with the end of the game, I was really in a parallel with Desmond's reaction
> 
> "What. The. Fuck"



What the heck was that all about?

Was that  K.........o they were looking at?

I mean..I didn't think they would go there..

Anyway..a pretty big twist..


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

How long did the game last for you guys?


----------



## Felix (Nov 19, 2009)

Zaru said:


> How long did the game last for you guys?



I got it last Friday
Finished it yesterday night


----------



## Lucius (Nov 19, 2009)

^heared its around 15-18h?

anyone else got totally weird out, at the platforming, playing this right after uncharted 2? not saying its a negative poit but Ezio seems weightless compared to Drake. i needed a while to get used to the assassin's creed platforming style again^^


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

Play Assassin's creed after playing Prototype, you'll feel like you're a 10 ton log


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Play Assassin's creed after playing Prototype, you'll feel like you're a 10 ton log



That's not really fair Zaru..


In Prototype you basically play the bastard child of the Hulk and Spiderman..

While in Assassin's Creed you are still human..


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

That's the point 

Not saying the gameplay in AC is slow or anything, it fits just right.

Although the thought of Ezio piledriving his target through the streets of Florence is kinda amusing.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

^Oh..

I am really curious about where the heck the sequel will take place..

For now there have been rumours about France during the French Revolution,The American Civil War,during World War 2 as a chick (bleargh) and in Japan as a fucking ninja during the great power-struggles of the feudal lords in the 1700's..


----------



## Wicked (Nov 19, 2009)

I saw the review and TBH looks like a rent.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> ^Oh..
> 
> I am really curious about where the heck the sequel will take place..
> 
> For now there have been rumours about France during the French Revolution,The American Civil War,during World War 2 as a chick (bleargh) and in Japan as a fucking ninja during the great power-struggles of the feudal lords in the 1700's..



As soon as they move to an era that has worldwide travel, they can include more "distant" locations all over the world, not just a rather small region.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Zaru said:


> As soon as they move to an era that has worldwide travel, they can include more "distant" locations all over the world, not just a rather small region.



I suppose you are right,but if they go to a more "modern" era,then the swordfighting will start to lose its proeminence and gunfighting shall start to appear.

It is fun shooting a guy,but cleaving out his spleen with a rapier is better!

It is this that makes me wonder how the heck are thy going to pull off the last game in the series which shall inevitably include Desmond in modern times..with guns..


----------



## Felix (Nov 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> I suppose you are right,but if they go to a more "modern" era,then the swordfighting will start to lose its proeminence and gunfighting shall start to appear.
> 
> It is fun shooting a guy,but cleaving out his spleen with a rapier is better!
> 
> It is this that makes me wonder how the heck are thy going to pull off the last game in the series which shall inevitably include Desmond in modern times..with guns..




*Spoiler*: __ 



We play as Desmond in the credits roll. The templars attacked the Assassins hideout and take a guess?
They were carrying swords, and police sticks. And Desmond was using the Hiden blade.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Felix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should have stayed for the credits..


Well,I suppose that is one of the disadvantages of not having a 360 and playing at your friend's house..


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

^ Stupid templars should carry machineguns, but nooo


----------



## Felix (Nov 19, 2009)

Zaru said:


> ^ Stupid templars should carry machineguns, but nooo



I remember in Assassins Creed 1, when the girl was talking with you saying the Assassins were attacking Abstergo... I remember hearing Gunshots. Lot's of them

But they have to keep the swords. Or else it would be Splinter Cell all over again with a Sci-Fi twist


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

He could develop an anti-gun style like the clerics from equilibrium


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 19, 2009)

I assume that for the last game, or at least the game that first introduces full time Desmond play, they''ll try an integral mix of Hidden Blade action and guns.

Anyway, got it Tuesday and i just beat it today, now don't let it fool you, i've been playing near nonstop and i managed alot of shit in that time. I finished all the Truth Vids, got the stronghold to over 80%, all Codex pages, etc.

The story was fucking amazing, and the twist at the end was so fucking cool, i knew something was up when Altair mentioned "The ones who came before" in the Codex and i basically knew the jist of what was happening and what had happened to Subject 16, "The ones who came before" and such, about halfway through the game. AC2 is definitely the top contender for GotY.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> ^Oh..
> 
> I am really curious about where the heck the sequel will take place..
> 
> For now there have been rumours about France during the *French Revolution*,The American Civil War,during World War 2 as a chick (bleargh) and in Japan as a fucking ninja during the great power-struggles of the feudal lords in the 1700's..



My vote.

Seeing the reign of terror in a game would be awesome. Not to mention it's the perfect clusterfuck of a time period for assassins and templars to be going around messing shit up. Not to mention the french revolution involved pretty much telling the Roman Catholic Church to GTFO.



Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I assume that for the last game, or at least the game that first introduces full time Desmond play, they''ll try an integral mix of Hidden Blade action and guns.



Im hoping that the next game features about 70% animus play and 30% desmond play. As for how they deal with the guns, i think they should go with something sorta like Batman:Arkham Asylum.

I liked how guys with guns really would kill you very quickly, and you had to use your brain a little to take out a room full of armed dudes.

Also, i think people are overestimating guns. Ha, i'd love to use poison on an armed guard and watch him shoot his buddies. Also, while i don't want desmond using guns, it'd be cool idea to give him certain counter kills where he grabs the guys gun and empties the clip into him (or another enemy), only to drop it right after the kill.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

Final plot twist:

Desmond is inside an animus as well, played by some dude in another animus


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 19, 2009)

> I assume that for the last game, or at least the game that first introduces full time Desmond play, they''ll try an integral mix of Hidden Blade action and guns.



No for a couple of reasons:-

1- The director of the series said "using that machine (animus) to view ancestors' memories is the core of Assassin's Creed. It would be inconsistent otherwise.
2- It just wouldn't work out with Desmond. You can't set AC in a modern world and skyscrapers and such. 

It will probably be in the French Revolution with a third ancestor. That setting seems perfect. Fuedal Japan won't workout unless Desmond has Japanese blood in him (ancestor stuff)


----------



## Hentai (Nov 19, 2009)

I am a bit confused...
The Master Assassin Costume doesnt look like the Figure of the Black Edition


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 19, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> No for a couple of reasons:-
> 
> 1- The director of the series said "using that machine (animus) to view ancestors' memories is the core of Assassin's Creed. It would be inconsistent otherwise.
> 2- It just wouldn't work out with Desmond. You can't set AC in a modern world and skyscrapers and such.
> ...


While i agree with you, the problem with the series is that it *has* to end with Desmond's story. He can't use an ancestor's memory to save the world in the there and then. He has to be the one to do the final tasks in order to stop the sun from destroying the world.

Hence, a game featuring alot of Desmond play.

And i'd think the next game will most likely end up in America, i mean the French Revolution was a pivitol point in history, but in the grand scope of the world it did little to affect other countries. I'd put my money on either the American Civil war or the American Revolution. It would make sense since Desmond's ancestry most likely found it's way there and america is hinted at greatly in the game, one certain Codex page hints on it, the map the pages make reveals to the Assassin's the Americas and Cristina Vespucci, whom you court in the beggining of the game is Amerigo's cousin.

Just my thoughts but if they decide not to do that then i'd like to see the French Revolution for sure.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2009)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> While i agree with you, the problem with the series is that it *has* to end with Desmond's story. He can't use an ancestor's memory to save the world in the there and then. He has to be the one to do the final tasks in order to stop the sun from destroying the world.
> 
> Hence, a game featuring alot of Desmond play.



I agree with this, but i don't think the game could ever be full desmond. You can't really do an open world assassin game in the modern era. I wouldn't mind animus play intermingled with Mission structured desmond play though.



> And i'd think the next game will most likely end up in America, i mean the French Revolution was a pivitol point in history, but in the grand scope of the world it did little to affect other countries. I'd put my money on either the American Civil war or the American Revolution. It would make sense since Desmond's ancestry most likely found it's way there and america is hinted at greatly in the game, one certain Codex page hints on it, the map the pages make reveals to the Assassin's the Americas and Cristina Vespucci, whom you court in the beggining of the game is Amerigo's cousin.
> 
> Just my thoughts but if they decide not to do that then i'd like to see the French Revolution for sure.



I see what you are saying, but i don't think it matters that it's not a pivotal point in world history. The Renaissance wasn't incredibly pivotal either besides the cutural and intellectual booms that happened during those times. Also, the AC team could easily put some importance into the story using the templars, assassins, and pieces of eden and all that jazz.

I like the french revolution because it's so tumultuous, and it involved a bunch of different countries. The fact that so many things were going on could easily lend itself to the AC style of storytelling.

As for the revolution or civil war. IMO the american civil war isn't any more important than the french revolution. And the only reason the American revolution is so important is because America turned into such a juggernaut of political and military power. But most of all i just don't see an AC game being set anywhere but europe/middle east.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 19, 2009)

THIS GAME IS FUCKING AWESOME SO FAR


----------



## Felix (Nov 19, 2009)

I KNOW RIGHT
GoTY RUNNER UP


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 19, 2009)

Either way the next game will have to feature a third time period and a third ancestor or it wouldn't be AC any more.

In ACIII, the third ancestor could provide the final piece of information needed for Desmond to conclude the story.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 19, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Either way the next game will have to feature a third time period and a third ancestor or it wouldn't be AC any more.
> 
> In ACIII, the third ancestor could provide the final piece of information needed for Desmond to conclude the story.


This i agree with completely though i don't want to see the series end at just 3 games TBH. It just has so much potential to keep going, so many occurences in history that could involve Templars and Assassins.



Windwaker said:


> I agree with this, but i don't think the game could ever be full desmond. You can't really do an open world assassin game in the modern era. I wouldn't mind animus play intermingled with Mission structured desmond play though.


Yeah that's true, i'm sure no matter what Animus will be involved but like i said expect Desmond to end it all.





> I see what you are saying, but i don't think it matters that it's not a pivotal point in world history. The Renaissance wasn't incredibly pivotal either besides the cutural and intellectual booms that happened during those times. Also, the AC team could easily put some importance into the story using the templars, assassins, and pieces of eden and all that jazz.
> 
> I like the french revolution because it's so tumultuous, and it involved a bunch of different countries. The fact that so many things were going on could easily lend itself to the AC style of storytelling.
> 
> As for the revolution or civil war. IMO the american civil war isn't any more important than the french revolution. And the only reason the American revolution is so important is because America turned into such a juggernaut of political and military power. But most of all i just don't see an AC game being set anywhere but europe/middle east.


Well in the end i don't care where it ends up as long as it's cool and i get to kill random guards.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 19, 2009)

LOL the End. 
I agree with Desmond when he said "What the Fuck"....was exactly what I thought 

So wait...
*Spoiler*: __ 



The story is about a climatic catastrophe like in 2012 ??


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 19, 2009)

Seems that way only it's after 2012 in the game.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 19, 2009)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Seems that way only it's *after* 2012 in the game.


Wat?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 19, 2009)

The game takes place after 2012, not by much though, IIRC.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 19, 2009)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> The game takes place after 2012, not by much though, IIRC.


What are you talking about?

Edit: Oh oh you mean the time of Desmond is after 2012?


----------



## Felix (Nov 19, 2009)

Hentai said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Edit: Oh oh you mean the time of Desmond is after 2012?



Yeah Desmonds time is a bit into the future. But not much... Something like 2020 or something. Can't recall


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Seems that way only it's after 2012 in the game.



The game takes place in September 2012,while the..end..seems to come in December 2012 in-game..


----------



## Hentai (Nov 19, 2009)

So Assassins Creed 3 will never come as  game but instead be 2012 the Movie 



 



Did anyone complete and see the Hidden Truth? It's nothing special but it helps understanding the Ending of Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Felix (Nov 19, 2009)

Hentai said:


> So Assassins Creed 3 will never come as  game but instead be 2012 the Movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I want to live in Eden. Pretty cool place :X


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 19, 2009)

im only on Chapter 4 in Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Felix said:


> Yeah. I want to live in Eden. Pretty cool place :X



Liked the outfits..


----------



## Hentai (Nov 19, 2009)

Felix said:


> Yeah. I want to live in Eden. Pretty cool place :X


Yeah especially with the "enslaved humans"-part, where you have to work in the forge for them Uber-Humans.



Ciupy said:


> Liked the outfits..


I am not sure if they were really naked...it looked like they have some sort of suit on (strange lines on the back and so), i could be wrong though.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hentai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know they weren't naked..

You could have said that they were naked at a first glance,but they weren't!

Really,the whole thing was trippy at hell when I first saw it..but it was beautiful as well,
*Spoiler*: __ 



the silver-white city overlooking Kilimanjaro.




Disturbing implications..but..oh well..that is life..

Give and take!


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey, in order to unlock my code I need to have an account om ubisoft.com?
Cause if that is not then I htink they gacv me a ps3 doce :S


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 19, 2009)

> This i agree with completely though i don't want to see the series end at just 3 games TBH. It just has so much potential to keep going, so many occurences in history that could involve Templars and Assassins.



Well the director of the series said that AC was always meant to be a trilogy. So it will most likely end at AC-III.

Though I wouldn't mind spin-offs showing more of the conflict, or hell, spin-offs where you play as Subject 16's ancestors.


----------



## Felix (Nov 19, 2009)

It looks like they were naked to me. Thing is, they were probably still "artificial" since they were man-made (Is this the correct term? ) by the First Race

You don't usually clothe your pets do you? Anyway the last puzzle pretty much implied the humans were made through the Apple


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

^For one thing,we should start using spoiler tags more often than not..

And two
*Spoiler*: __ 



,they were not naked,they just wore synthetic clothes,really fucking tight clothes.

And I don't know if humans were actually created using the Apple,but I think that they were controlled by it..


----------



## Felix (Nov 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> ^For one thing,we should start using spoiler tags more often than not..
> 
> And two
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed, the Apple was also used to control them. Possessing another Apple bypassed it's effects


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2009)

I feel it'll end with 3, but then another story will be made. Cause 1 felt like a slow beginning, 2 feels like it's building it up, 3 can be downright amazing, even more so then 2 story wise anyway.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm taking time guys, on like chapter 5 or 6 now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



YOU GET TO PLAY AS ALTAÏR!!! 

SUCH A PIMP HOLY SHIT


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Well..since so many people have played this..

Who would win?

Altair or Ezio,at the peak of their abilities,with their best gadgets,taken into a foreign,unknown city have to hunt eachother with no knowledge of the other guy's abilities..

Who takes this?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 19, 2009)

Probably Altair, since he's a hardcore killer, or at least, more than Ezio. 
Ezio has the edge on the gadgets and shit, and definitely the outfit.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2009)

Well Altair was like the legend of them all right? So probably him but Ezio is a far better character.

*My Video Review on it *- *NO spoilers ^_^*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oerq1D_TMlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hentai (Nov 19, 2009)

Felix said:


> It looks like they were naked to me. Thing is, they were probably still "artificial" since they were man-made (Is this the correct term? ) by the First Race



*Spoiler*: __ 



They were not "artificial", they were probably just genetic creations of them Uber-humans


----------



## Bleach (Nov 19, 2009)

I really love in this how you can change your outfit color and even get the new outfit material. And it actually shows the change on the character. Not many games that customize your character show the minor changes but it's cool how they do.

I finished DNA 7. How many sequences are there? I heard 8. If that's true then I'm almost done 

Or are there 14?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2009)

Bleach said:


> I really love in this how you can change your outfit color and even get the new outfit material. And it actually shows the change on the character. Not many games that customize your character show the minor changes but it's cool how they do.
> 
> I finished DNA 7. How many sequences are there? I heard 8. If that's true then I'm almost done



Check the achievements my friend, way over 8


----------



## Bleach (Nov 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Check the achievements my friend, way over 8



You don't know how happy that made me ^^!! When I thought it was 8 I was like WTF IM ALMOST DONE NOOOOOOOOOOOO!! I'm more excited now : D


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 20, 2009)

In around 6 hours i'll finally have my copy of AC2

My joy and anticipation knows no bounds


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 20, 2009)

hey, what was the name of ezzio's lover?
jezz I have a real bad memory.

Also how the fck do I enter to palazzio medici? I got the code and stuff but cant find an entrance O.o.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 20, 2009)

Bleach said:


> I finished DNA 7. How many sequences are there? I heard 8. If that's true then I'm almost done
> 
> Or are there 14?


There are 12 as far as i know. 
14 is the last, 12 and 13 are missing...maybe they are place for a DL content or can be unlocked in some way



Suigetsu said:


> Also how the fck do I enter to palazzio medici? I got the code and stuff but cant find an entrance O.o.


climbing?


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

I envy you guys ¬___¬  heard this game improves on Ass creed in every damn way


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> I envy you guys ?___?  heard this game improves on Ass creed in every damn way



Well,in the first one they gave you a large world and the ability to do anything,but they didn't give you good characters you cared about or missions that didn't get repetitive after a while so the motivation wasn't there and it felt bland.


This one fucking rocks!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> I envy you guys ?___?  heard this game improves on Ass creed in every damn way



Why not buy it ?


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 20, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> but they didn't give you good characters you cared about



I cared bout Altair he was badass born an elite assassin xD

Number two took 16hrs without doing side missions now im doing feathers and glyphs got glyphs left and 30 feathers story was great.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Im broke as hell thats why


----------



## weebly (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope that I will receive mine copy tomorrow. I have ordered it with MW 2 and tekken 6


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

^^ We have money to burn


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2009)

Just finished the game. 'twas awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2009)

...what multiplayer?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 20, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> ...what multiplayer?



Sorry wrong thread. Only managed to play this one at a friends house. Still as repetitive as the last? Didn't play enough to determine that.


----------



## Felix (Nov 20, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> Sorry wrong thread. Only managed to play this one at a friends house. Still as repetitive as the last? Didn't play enough to determine that.



Long story short:

No


----------



## Hentai (Nov 20, 2009)

Felix said:


> Long story short:
> 
> No


Exacto, grazie mille Ser Felix


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2009)

So the ending:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wtf? Anyone else expecting AC with lightsabers?


----------



## Hentai (Nov 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> So the ending:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really, but some more advanced time period, and storywise something in direction 2012


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 20, 2009)

So now I'm hearing all the right things from all the right places about this game.  Looks like I will have to get around to playing this eventually.  I refuse to buy another full retail game this year though.  Fucking hell.


----------



## Freija (Nov 20, 2009)

Ugh 58 feathersssss.... I need a complete Venice map.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 20, 2009)

Felix said:


> Long story short:
> 
> No



that's a very good thing, since the first ones repetitiveness kept me from beating it.


----------



## Naruto Trids (Nov 20, 2009)

I think i'm going to get this game for Christmas but it looks cool


----------



## Riamu (Nov 20, 2009)

Fantastic opening half hour I must say. Hopefully stays this good, I would happily stay as citizen Ezio for all the game!


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 20, 2009)

Freija said:


> Ugh 58 feathersssss.... I need a complete Venice map.






Finished glyphs argghhh the last glyph was os annoying took me 20minutes to figure it out"Puzzle part not glyph itself"


----------



## Freija (Nov 20, 2009)

Akamatsu, you better bend over and clench those teeth cause you're going to get something.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 20, 2009)

Felix said:


> Long story short:
> 
> No



Well this may be a subjective question but is it the good kind of repetitiveness or the bad (tedious) kind?


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 20, 2009)

Yay just platinum AC2 

Also not really repetitive there are some main story missions that are repetitive because well you have to assassinate them all though you can kill them in many ways & with the new assassination techniques you can have fun with it but will say this is only bad thing i had with game is that boss fight's where way to easy.


----------



## raxor (Nov 21, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> Well this may be a subjective question but is it the good kind of repetitiveness or the bad (tedious) kind?



s/he just said that it's not repetitive anymore

Do want to play! I've had the game for three days but I've been away and unable to play...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2009)

I think my game is glitched...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm on altier's part and for some unknown reason when I'm climbing the tower after whatever her/his name is runs into it I can't climb the tower. I get up to the second level with a door, I jump on the door to climb onto the little wooden plack but he won't jump on it...why!?


----------



## Freija (Nov 21, 2009)

100%


Aaah, decimated game


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2009)

O wow I just finished the game today and it was epic!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't wait for Assassins Creed 3 NOW! OMG! The ending was so unexpected I was like WTF LOL


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I think my game is glitched...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Did the exact same thing to me. I think I had to get on the balcony so the plank was facing me vertically and jump at it. Speaking of that section, who the fuck was that chick Altair was mackin on anyway. Desmond seemed to recognize her, but I didn't.


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 21, 2009)

Triggerhappy

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think she might be from Bloodlines as that's a continuation of AC1 storyline, would be why desmond recognized her as ezio story takes place after bloodlines, Cause i dont remeber her being in AC1.




 been just assassinating and doing some side quest going do my bonus missions to got three with black edition .


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Nov 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think some Assassin in AC 1 mentioned her


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 21, 2009)

Spoilers regarding Altair's ultimate fate and some other stuff!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm..reading through Altair's journal you see how he became a legend,married and had at least two children with that chick from the first part that impersonated the bastardly Templar,how they killed his wife,how he fucking killed them all and how he started to become more and more bitter regarding all of the events in the war between the Templars and the Assassins,including the fact that his wife had been murdered.

The last entry mentions that because of age and loneliness he started to think about using the Piece of Eden to grant himself everlasting life!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 21, 2009)

Finished the Game yesterday and i must it freaking rocks...
Only thing left for 100% finish is to find all the glyphs and discover the truth!


----------



## Mαri (Nov 21, 2009)

Just passing through, but is this game any good?


----------



## Freija (Nov 21, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Spoilers regarding Altair's ultimate fate and some other stuff!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I made a bet about this in the blender already....


----------



## Hentai (Nov 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol would be funny if Altair comes back in AC3


----------



## Freija (Nov 21, 2009)

I think he will.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 21, 2009)

Next step for AC is Ancient Greece!!!


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Altair couldn't make himself immortal with the piece of Eden. All the piece did was illusions.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 21, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Altair couldn't make himself immortal with the piece of Eden. All the piece did was illusions.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The apple of Eden grands knowledge so he could easily asked the knowledge for eternal life?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 21, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The apple of Eden grands knowledge so he could easily asked the knowledge for eternal life?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Assuming something like that is possible?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming something like that is possible?



Everything is permitted


----------



## Hentai (Nov 22, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Everything is permitted



*Spoiler*: __ 



If it was possible then the Ancient Uber Race would have done it too.
However, i think the Apple can  extend life, so maybe Altair will come back.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 22, 2009)

So many spoilers 

I'm tempted to click them but i don't want to ruin what's been a fucking awesome experince so far.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> So many spoilers
> 
> I'm tempted to click them but i don't want to ruin what's been a fucking awesome experince so far.



Don't you fucking click those spoilers if you haven't finished the game.

That's all I am saying..






There are far too few good games released in today's gaming industry.

To ruin one like this is really sad..


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 22, 2009)

Already brought the best armor and maxed all the shops in my villa


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2009)

Did you buy Altaïr's Sword as well?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 22, 2009)

How do you get his sword? .Plus i have 2 more symbols to collect before i can get his armor.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2009)

In the shop in Villa when you've his armour.

Have you been doing the glyph/symbol hunt/puzzles as well? The video that resolves from it is so WTF.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 22, 2009)

Been doing the glyph hunt still got a shitload to find.


----------



## Uchiha Dodonka (Nov 22, 2009)

I was thinking of buying this game today. The first was a little repetitive for my pallet though (even if I still completed it). 

So, yay or nay to buying?


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Altair couldn't make himself immortal with the piece of Eden. All the piece did was illusions.




*Spoiler*: __ 



... If you read his journal you'll see it granted him foresight of the future, technology etc. that's how he developed the poison blade, his new armour and the gun and bla bla bla.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 22, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I think my game is glitched...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


All you need to do is run up the wall next to the plank then direction yourself towards the plank when he reaches the peak of his run and tap a, he'll jump towards the plank.


----------



## Riamu (Nov 22, 2009)

Is there any way to exit the animus and choose to replay a memory?


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2009)

DNA string.


----------



## Riamu (Nov 22, 2009)

Is that in the dna section on the pause menu? When I go on that there is no option to replay it just shows the memory title and description.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2009)

100%


----------



## Riamu (Nov 22, 2009)

Jon you addict


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2009)

It's an easy platinum, man. The feathers is what takes time. A map guide will help you through it :ho


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2009)

Jon Snow is so slow, I was done yesterday


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2009)

You had 1 day more than me


----------



## Freija (Nov 22, 2009)

Bullshit, you got the game one day ahead of me so in a sense we're equal


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 22, 2009)

Akamatsu beat all with his platinum:

Trophy 1 : 19/11/2009 11:51 Am
Platinum : 21/11/2009 13:03 Pm 

 Coulder got it quicker if i didn't go to sleep played from 11:51 to 2 or 3 am  20th  

I wish there more games coming in december most games i want are comign next year.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 22, 2009)

is this game out for PC yet?

cuz IMMA GET IT IF IT IS!:WOW


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> is this game out for PC yet?
> 
> cuz IMMA GET IT IF IT IS!:WOW



Well,the first quarter of 2010 shall bring us this game for the PC!


I played this on my friend's 360 and goddamned it is awesome.



Can't wait for the definitive version!


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Everything is permitted



Nothing is true...


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 22, 2009)

Penance said:


> Nothing is true...



Because everybody is secretly a templar


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2009)

Oki just finished the game during the weekend, I am missing a couple of feathers but Ill get them later just because I rly want the Auditore cape.

This are my quick toughts on it, so Ill come to you with new toughts later.

Anyways the* Gameplay was*:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Really a huge improvement from the last one, everything was more freeflowing and wasnt repetitive. Missions where refreshing, the artistic department did a huge improvement over the past installment.
However once you get all the achievements, explore all the DLC and purchase everything the game just becomes cool for the lulz like a GTF in the renacense.



*
Storywise*: I have to be honest I was expecting a different scenario, not that it was bad but I was just expecting something else.
The main char is kind of a dick and a whoe, altought you really get to know him way more than Altair.(but Altair is stil the s**t)
Anyways onj the interviews they always speak of betrayal and all that stuff altought it wasnt something major.
The venezia chapter was really disapointing at least for me but for you I am sure you will like it.
Its just that I imagined that it was going to be different.
Some of the chars you encounter are pretty cool, some others are just... meh.. tedious and I didnt liked them.
Specially the chars from venezia, Da vinci was super cool! I just wish Ezzio would had hanged more out with him instead of the other people.

As for the Science fic aspect:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok I was attracted to AC 1 and 2 because of the historic elements and I am pretty much stuck with the Sci fi, even if I want it or not so =/.. meh..
Anyways I dont like it because it is just another ( Humanity is not capable of doin great things, aliens or wierd artifact did it)
Wich contradicts alot because davinci was inventin alot of stuff and he didnt had the pie of eden.




Historic Elements of the game:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I really liked the Altair x Maria things, now I just wanna know how they became friends and husband and wife. It is a shame we didnt got to digg more unto it.
It is funny how Desmond unlocked those memories while he was all aroused by Lucy hehehe.

I found pathetic how they wanted to tie in historic stuff with their scifi but again, I reallt cant bitch about that, since it doesnt interest me, so I just have to deal with it.




Oh btw, everyone been templars and assains was really cheesy. I didnt liked it so I just ignored it and Imagined something else.



Ciupy said:


> Spoilers regarding Altair's ultimate fate and some other stuff!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you talkin about journals of the secret tomb of the villa? That didnt seemed like Altair to me. Nor I think that he would had letted them kill he's wife maria infront of him.
I think that one was the guy who founded the villa.





*Spoiler*: __ 



BTW Altairs wife was Named Maria and she was the girl disguised as a Templar during the last misison on jerusalem.
Now I just really wanna know how they became friends and lovers.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Oh btw, everyone been templars and assains was really cheesy. I didnt liked it so I just ignored it and Imagined something else.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Niccolo de machiavelli




I was just like "no fucking way." It's funny because i knew who it was before he even said his name, since he looks just like he did on the cover of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the prince


.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you think it was kind of akward that he showed up just like that?.... oh no wait, its AC right? everyone is either an Assasin or a templar....


AC its just that Fed up, jezz... couldnt they just had gone with a more indiana jhones in search of a religious sacred artifact instead of a sci fi series? They are limiting themselves by doing that.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 23, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> do you think it was kind of akward that he showed up just like that?.... oh no wait, its AC right? everyone is either an Assasin or a templar....
> 
> 
> AC its just that Fed up, jezz... couldnt they just had gone with a more indiana jhones in search of a religious sacred artifact instead of a sci fi series? They are limiting themselves by doing that.



Limiting themselves? The Animus has endless possibilities, and AC's story is one of the most original and fascinating stories ever told by game trilogy. 

Also, Assassin's Creed aims to be original, and going for an Indiana Jones story is cliched as hell.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2009)

What.The.Fuck.


*Spoiler*: __ 



LMAO best last line ever after all that shit. Made me die laughing. Awesome game, stick by my 9.6/10


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Limiting themselves? The Animus has endless possibilities, and AC's story is one of the most original and fascinating stories ever told by game trilogy.
> 
> Also, Assassin's Creed aims to be original, and going for an Indiana Jones story is cliched as hell.



Endless? its a series of 3 games. Be glad if we ever get to see more DLC or psp games.

Cliche? well I guess it is a matter of who makes the story and how it is delivered.

People this days only want to get impressed and impressed so they forget or ingore the elements of what makes a good game by itself. This game strong is its historic elements and yet could be even stronger , even without the sci fi stuff.

And if there wherent any sci fi stuff I wouldnt had minded at all. Altought its not like it bothers me.
Like I said its the same for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Endless? its a series of 3 games. Be glad if we ever get to see more DLC or psp games.
> 
> Cliche? well I guess it is a matter of who makes the story and how it is delivered.
> 
> ...


3 in Desmond's series. I'm sure we'll get other games based off of other characters. 

No one is ignoring the elements here, it's simple that the machine can make past limitless and connected at the same time throughout history plus have basically two stories told at a time rather then just one. It's a different way of doing it but pretty interesting way. First game wasn't the best example but as you saw in this game they improved it and made both stories interesting. The third I can not wait for.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> 3 in Desmond's series. I'm sure we'll get other games based off of other characters.
> 
> No one is ignoring the elements here, it's simple that the machine can make past limitless and connected at the same time throughout history plus have basically two stories told at a time rather then just one. It's a different way of doing it but pretty interesting way. First game wasn't the best example but as you saw in this game they improved it and made both stories interesting. The third I can not wait for.



Yeah AC2 was a HUGE improvement, altought the we are all Templar and Assasin thing was kind of cheesy.
I whent all  when the thief and the big mama courtesans turned out to be assasins.
Its like couldnt they have just shown us new chars instead? so if they decide to release chappies 12 and 13 as dlc we could had got to know them.
And yeah yeah I know the profit ,time and disc size applie as restrictions.

I really love the concept of the animus, however the pice of eden storyline is the only thing I didnt like. I dont know.. I feel like it kind of clashes with the historic element.

I did loved the Altair X Maria thing tought, kind of wished it happened back in AC1 xD hehehe.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2009)

The Eden thing is the whole point of the story though. Assassin and templers are at war for it no? It kinda means a lot to the whole story and probably will let the winner be decided at the end of this whole end result and how it was used throughout history *Alternate* to give to people for power. 

I can't wait for the different things they can do in 3. I would love it if we play as Desmond for least half of the game while other half instead of establishing one area we play multiple characters from different regions. So instead of one major place and 3-4 cities we travel through 3-4 different regions with 3-4 different ancestors. Some may not like my idea but fuck it, make it interesting for me.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2009)

If we get to travel to more places than one in a single game then it could mean helluva work to the developers. And that only if it fits into the disc.
I really have no clue if whats going to be in the 3rth game, all I can think of is a hitman armie vs evil enterprise.

Well obviously the pice of eden its the whole key of the gamestory. Thats why I said that once the story of the pice of eden its done then I dont see the porpuse of gettin into the animus anymore.

Sure we could use the past subject thing aswell , however this is one of the main reasons of why I think the game would have worked well without rellying so much on the pice of eden aspect of the story.

When I got into the vault I tought:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Are they gonna give me m pipboy 3000?
If this people die will they go somewhere or there is no afterlife in AC Uni?
And.. Oh look its Cortana!


----------



## Hentai (Nov 23, 2009)

Seriously you guys, SPOILER TAGS

@Afterlife thing: Yeah most likely the Story is pointing out that they dont have any.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's talking about the Codex pages. It's pretty clear that it's him. Malik (<3) and Al Mualim are both mentioned.


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2009)

Suigetsu, Da vinci never had the piece of Eden his inventions was his own, the race that was before us weren't aliens.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 23, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> 3 in Desmond's series. I'm sure we'll get other games based off of other characters.



If you ask me, they should end it gracefully at AC III. As in, the "numbered series" should end at III (no IV, V etc)

I wouldn't mind 35 spin-offs though


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2009)

Wait. Let's rewind.

There's DLC out already?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2009)

There will be. It's obvious the sequence you skip will be DLC eventually.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2009)

That's what I thought. Suigetsu made it sound like DLC was already out.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 23, 2009)

No actually, the sequence you skip is Assassin's Creed II: Discovery. It's on mobile phones if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

Then where is sequence 12 and 13?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2009)

That's just lol. And no it's not the skipped sequence. It's seperate. And it's on the DS.

Sequence 12 and 13 are not in the game and Ubisoft hasn't said anything about whether they will add it as DLC or not so IDK. They might though. Chances are high


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2009)

Actually, I believe 12 and 13 are what you receive when you do the connectivity... ergo plug in your psp with bloodlines with your ps3


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

What you get for connecting Bloodlines to it is a weapon I believe.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 23, 2009)

I think it is very likely that there will be a DLC. Not only because of the Missing Chapters, but also because of the lower part of the Florence map, because the message when you go to the white border says "Area not yet available" instead of Area not Available" as it does everywhere else.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

Am I the only one who doesn't really want DLC? I mean, the game is over


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really want DLC? I mean, the game is over



So?        .


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

It wouldn't contribute anything story wise. AC is all about story really. And well, gameplay. If all they do is shuffle out a new location with the same "mini-games", no thanks. Unless it's trophies


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 23, 2009)

I love it already. 
Haven't played for very long since Dragon Age: Origins and Multiplayer for MW2 and Uncharted 2 are taking up my time.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2009)

Well how about some closure on Ezio? Basically we just see him left in the vault. I wouldn't mind some more DLC for him till AC3.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

That would be fine, just not some added content just to fill space. It should have a meaning.


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2009)

Frutti di mare


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone watch the AC Lineage thing?


----------



## Freija (Nov 23, 2009)

Everyone probably did.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2009)

I haven't XD! How is it?


*Spoiler*: __ 



So I just unlocked The Truth and I don't get it. Is it showing us the future?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2009)

Bleach said:


> I haven't XD! How is it?



It is ok, no biggie rly.
Some actors are good, others so so and some are just BAD.

Anyways If they where going to relesase a DLC this would be my picks:

New Missions: 

*Venezzia E3 demo mission*, Tbh I was really vissually attracted to it and tought it was awesome. Besdie's alot of people has been asking for it.
*
Wedding Crash:
* Stop Cristina from gettin married and chase them on the mountains by horse.
Well I dunno, but 2 missions at the least would be fun, something personal and not necesarly against the conspirators.

*New Wargear:*
Masks! its carnival after all!
Maria's Longsword: Pretty much a kickass longsword.
Carnavals Cape: Reduces awarness during night time.
Gauntlet federico or sumethin: pretty much a new glove.

Options to *remove armour* and to carry more clothe colours. Having to be on the clothe shop and pay for everytime you change your cloth colour its a pain in the butt.

Multiplayer an leaderboard options:

*Carnival banner race*! Just this time instead of doing it against a comp player do it against 3 other human players!

*Survival*! well what did you expect?! survive wave after wave of enemies! By yourself or cooperative.

And the shipyard extra map that only the europeans got.

Also the ability to replay past missions.

Anyways what do you guys think? worth 1200 points?
Did I did a nice DLC?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 24, 2009)

I just don't like extremely repetitive things >_<! I think extra missions that actually give you reward besides money would be nice. They could easily just be side missions but nothing like beating one person up or something. You would actually have to go around like for the regular missions


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

Bleach said:


> I haven't XD! How is it?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's showing the past

That's Adam and Eve


----------



## Hentai (Nov 24, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> *Venezzia E3 demo mission*, Tbh I was really vissually attracted to it and tought it was awesome. Besdie's alot of people has been asking for it.


This one is already in the game. Just a little different than in the E3 Demo, but definitely the same.


----------



## Munken (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Bleach (Nov 24, 2009)

Felix said:


> It's showing the past
> 
> That's Adam and Eve



That makes more sense.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 24, 2009)

Hentai said:


> This one is already in the game. Just a little different than in the E3 Demo, but definitely the same.



No way, it is real different and the carnaval doesnt feel as alive as in the normal game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



BTW is it just me? or does this game feels like the developers are trying to start a religious cult?
A friend said that sour atheists made theg ame

I just find it a bit clashing that they mix sience fiction with accurate history, and them ''caring'' of follow history correctly. Altought I dont know why if at the end they give you a cracked up conclusion.

AC its like reading a book of history and then eating some peyote.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 24, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> No way, it is real different and the carnaval doesnt feel as alive as in the normal game.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The Carnival is pretty much the same on the right spots. The Fireworks like in the Demo are only short in the game, so yes that is mainly a letdown.
But the flying scene, with later landing on the roof of Palazzo di San Marco is the exact same.
They wanted to show off on the E3 so thats why it looks a bit better. 

And yes...The Story is kinda atheistic, it reminds me very strong in Dan Browns works, like DaVinci Code


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2009)

That's cause religion is bullshit, AC only is saying the truth


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

Hentai said:


> The Carnival is pretty much the same on the right spots. The Fireworks like in the Demo are only short in the game, so yes that is mainly a letdown.
> But the flying scene, with later landing on the roof of Palazzo di San Marco is the exact same.
> They wanted to show off on the E3 so thats why it looks a bit better.
> 
> And yes...The Story is kinda atheistic, it reminds me very strong in Dan Browns works, like DaVinci Code



The game screamed Dan Brown in every corner
The Truth scenes were like... pieces of his own soul


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> That's cause religion is bullshit, AC only is saying the truth



We agree, for once.

Except Buddhism, that shit is awesome.

Oh and

Nulla ? reale, tutto ? lecito


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 24, 2009)

Hentai said:


> The Carnival is pretty much the same on the right spots. The Fireworks like in the Demo are only short in the game, so yes that is mainly a letdown.
> But the flying scene, with later landing on the roof of Palazzo di San Marco is the exact same.
> They wanted to show off on the E3 so thats why it looks a bit better.
> 
> And yes...The Story is kinda atheistic, it reminds me very strong in Dan Browns works, like DaVinci Code



Why show something thats not gonna be in the game, and that in the end it was way better than the missions of ingame? Isnt the demo supposed to be a WIP?

Let me get this straight. We went from solving Da Vinci Code -esque puzzles all in order to stop Templars from ruling the world to....saving the earth from a solar flare? When did we jump from historical fiction to a Roland Emmerich film? .

God I can almost taste the underlying mentality and message behind this game. All Religion is evil! Power to the people and it was the Aliens. Sheesh, where have I heard that before. Oh right, I don't think I need to explain that one.
I also like how they feel the need to state this game was developed by people of various religious faiths and beliefs. Almost as if they're guilty for going through the militant atheist route using a video game.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Nov 24, 2009)

The Truth Video is one of the best maybe the best Video that I seen in a Video Game


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, the game hates religion. Religion is evil
Let's burn Bibles.

That is not really the message they are trying to portray. 
It's a SciFi game. Mixing SciFi with Religion usually results into a crossover that might push people in the wrong buttons

Loosen up


----------



## Hentai (Nov 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> That's cause religion is bullshit,....


As is your comment


Felix said:


> The game screamed Dan Brown in every corner
> The Truth scenes were like... pieces of his own soul


Indeed



Suigetsu said:


> Why show something thats not gonna be in the game, and that in the end it was way better than the missions of ingame? Isnt the demo supposed to be a WIP?


Again, it is in the game, just slightly different. Back then it was just beta.



Suigetsu said:


> Let me get this straight. We went from solving Da Vinci Code -esque puzzles all in order to stop Templars from ruling the world to....saving the earth from a solar flare? When did we jump from historical fiction to a Roland Emmerich film? .
> 
> *God I can almost taste the underlying mentality and message behind this game. All Religion is evil! Power to the people and it was the Aliens. Sheesh, where have I heard that before.* Oh right, I don't think I need to explain that one.
> I also like how they feel the need to state this game was developed by people of various religious faiths and beliefs. Almost as if they're guilty for going through the militant atheist route using a video game.


Yeah exactly my thoughts. 

btw.: There are no Aliens in the game, just so you know.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 24, 2009)

Hentai said:


> As is your comment
> Indeed
> 
> Again, it is in the game, just slightly different. Back then it was just beta.
> ...



yeah I know, but they are *The strange advanced lifeforms* that build all the indiscriptible monuments, because human kind its not capable of doing so.
Also human kind cannot be capable of great leadership or knowledge, it was all thanks to the misterious artifact.
But here they go addin machiavelo and davincci right?

The game would have worked the same or even better if they had placed political plot and interest instead of the sci fi Dan Brown fanservice.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 24, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> yeah I know, but they are *The strange advanced lifeforms* that build all the indiscriptible monuments, because human kind its not capable of doing so.
> Also human kind cannot be capable of great leadership or knowledge, it was all thanks to the misterious artifact.
> But here they go addin machiavelo and davincci right?
> 
> The game would have worked the same or even better if they had placed political plot and interest instead of the sci fi Dan Brown fanservice.


They didnt say human kind isnt able to, and they didnt intend to.
The Story simply points out that if humans didnt have the Pieces of Eden they wouldn't be as advanced yet.


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> yeah I know, but they are *The strange advanced lifeforms* that build all the indiscriptible monuments, because human kind its not capable of doing so.
> Also human kind cannot be capable of great leadership or knowledge, it was all thanks to the misterious artifact.
> But here they go addin machiavelo and davincci right?
> 
> The game would have worked the same or even better if they had placed political plot and interest instead of the sci fi Dan Brown fanservice.



The SciFi stuff is there since Assassins Creed 1

How is that dumbing down Humans? The game basically says we revolted against them with their own technology, and used it throughout time

But from what we saw in the Truth video, it seems Humanity is closer and closer to what they achieved before

It's like.... Big Crunch, Big Bang, but with evolution and technology progress.

I'm Christian and all, but I really don't find the game offensive or attacking religion in anyway :S


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 24, 2009)

Felix said:


> The SciFi stuff is there since Assassins Creed 1
> 
> How is that dumbing down Humans? The game basically says we revolted against them with their own technology, and used it throughout time
> 
> ...



If you check the pice of eden puzzles youll see that ubisoft had an excuse for every important char in history. They all achieved what they did thanks to the pice of eden.
Not just I tought it was pathetic but, I just dislike the kind of sci fi that regards humanity with such little standards, and they doesnt want to recognize our achievements.

Yeah I am christian too, I dont find the game offensive. However what I disliked is how they took care of not changing or altering history wich in my opinion just clashed too strong with the sci fi element.
I dont know, maybe they are just dan brown fans, but this kind of disconcerted me.

Oh yeah but they do ignore a bunch of historic elements regarding the assasins and templars right.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 24, 2009)

Does Desmond finally have sex with that 4 fingered Sally?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 24, 2009)

The position of your last target kinda rubbed me the wrong way, but i was cool with it since in-game and historically he was totally corrupt.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 24, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Does Desmond finally have sex with that 4 fingered Sally?



Hahaha the funny thing is, when he gets all romantic with her and he feels all fuzzy and warm inside the heart he starts o allucinate.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And thus the Altair dream sequence comes in wich he is free running with he's lover or wife Maria.




So yeah, she kind of triggered that memory into desmond.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2009)

Plus she's voiced by a very hot piece of badonkadonk.


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

She is even modeled after her


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 24, 2009)

Kristen Bell pek


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2009)

Hentai said:


> As is your comment
> Indeed
> 
> Again, it is in the game, just slightly different. Back then it was just beta.
> ...



Lol people still believing in religion, cute


----------



## virginhorror (Nov 24, 2009)

i only played assassin's creed for like an hour or two, but it seemed dope as fuck 
i definitely want to check out the sequel!


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

Heh, I still think that some missions are very repetitive, just missing the glyph achievement. But I am to lazy to do it so it will have to wait.

Anyways I did liked the 1st game, when it was actually about the Assasins ,the crusaders and the templars.
I found I think its funny how they respect all the history matters , but they take a helluva of liberties to modify the templars and assasins historic fluff.

BTW it would be really cool if Ezzio had children with Christina Vespuccio. I mean if you know who the vesupuccio are. Because if you dont the you gotta go back to elementary school.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 25, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Does Desmond finally have sex with that 4 fingered Sally?


As far as I know she doesn't lack a finger.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

She does, replay AC1 and you'll see it towards the end.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> She does, replay AC1 and you'll see it towards the end.


The official guide and other sources claim that she was just bowing away the finger.
It wouldnt make a sense either because they didnt have fingers removed anymore since even before Ezio.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 25, 2009)

so...will AC3 feature Desmond as the final Assassin of the series or will we have a new character?


----------



## Felix (Nov 25, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> so...will AC3 feature Desmond as the final Assassin of the series or will we have a new character?



Everyone believes Desmond will be the Assassin
However Ubisoft says that the charm of AC is in the Animus memory lane trips, so...

We don't know


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 25, 2009)

AC has always been about stealth and platforming in a sandbox style world. It wouldn't work out with Desmond.

And yeah, AC has always been about the animus and it would be a waste not to use it, not to mention very inconsistent.

So, imo, we'll probably play as Desmond for 30% of the next game max.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> AC has always been about stealth and platforming in a sandbox style world. It wouldn't work out with Desmond.
> 
> And yeah, AC has always been about the animus and it would be a waste not to use it, not to mention very inconsistent.
> 
> So, imo, we'll probably play as Desmond for 30% of the next game max.


Uh why not? Playing as desmond for only the 15 minutes you do in the game worked out fine. And why wouldn't a open world city work with him? Infamous anyone?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Uh why not? Playing as desmond for only the 15 minutes you do in the game worked out fine. And why wouldn't a open world city work with him? Infamous anyone?



InFamous plays differently from AC.

Jumping into haystacks, blending with the crowd, and the style of AC in general can't work out in a modern setting.

And anyway, they're going to use the animus for sure in the next game because


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desmond at the end of ACII re-enters the animus to search for the other vaults and clues to how to stop the world from being destroyed. A third ancestor will probably provide the answer.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 25, 2009)

Whatever happens, I have faith in Ubisoft.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> InFamous plays differently from AC.
> 
> Jumping into haystacks, blending with the crowd, and the style of AC in general can't work out in a modern setting.
> 
> ...



Besides Haystacks which can be replaced with something in modern time everything else can work. Blending in with the crowd? Man have you been to New York? . It would work out fine, infamous is alot like it in climbing and such, I'd love to see it in modern time. 

I have no doubt the third will take place in the past once again but it can have a good portion in modern day and work out awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 25, 2009)

The thing is, modern day has guns.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

Assassins have Snipers.

Besides, have you never played Hitman? That shit'll work out fine.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 25, 2009)

I think we will start playing as an Ancestor again in AC3 and when his story is ended there will be a short sequence (1 hour or 2?) with Desmond in our world to complete the Story.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 25, 2009)

Hentai said:


> I think we will start playing as an Ancestor again in AC3 and when his story is ended there will be a short sequence (1 hour or 2?) with Desmond in our world to complete the Story.



Yeah, that's what I think as well.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

Hentai said:


> I think we will start playing as an Ancestor again in AC3 and when his story is ended there will be a short sequence (1 hour or 2?) with Desmond in our world to complete the Story.



I wonder if theyll ever do a game where you play as Altair's son. That would be pretty sweet if you ask me.
However I ve got the feeling that now it would either be in the french revolution or mexico during the chrstian war.


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 26, 2009)

There's a "mario and luigi" reference in AC2


----------



## Hentai (Nov 26, 2009)

Aces said:


> There's a "mario and luigi" reference in AC2


Mario yes, i know. "It's a-me, Mario". But Luigi?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey how are the 360 and pc users supposed to get the 6 bloodline exclusive weapons? Do you think it will come later on as a dlc?
I wanted Maria's sword so bad.

Also there seems to be a huge petition for the carnaval cape and masks.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 26, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey how are the 360 and pc users supposed to get the 6 bloodline exclusive weapons? Do you think it will come later on as a dlc?
> I wanted Maria's sword so bad.
> 
> Also there seems to be a huge petition for the carnaval cape and masks.


They are just useless weapons really.

But I do hope for a huge load of DLC


----------



## slickcat (Nov 26, 2009)

The ending of this game left me speechless, beautiful end, loved the game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

Hentai said:


> They are just useless weapons really.
> 
> But I do hope for a huge load of DLC



Have you used them already? are they any good?
Wich are their names? and where could we see their stats?


----------



## Freija (Nov 26, 2009)

So, I have altairs armour and sword, yet he doesn't pop up in the "outfits" section. Am I missing something ?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2009)

slickcat said:


> The ending of this game left me speechless, beautiful end, loved the game.



What.The.Fuck?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Best Last Line Ever!!!


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 27, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Mario yes, i know. "It's a-me, Mario". But Luigi?



i just put the luigi part in as a name for it (to be specific with the name)


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 27, 2009)

AC3 should be epic whatever way they decide to go seeing how much they did to 2 has given me some high hopes for the 3rd installment.


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 27, 2009)

Akamatsu said:


> AC3 should be epic whatever way they decide to go seeing how much they did to 2 has given me some high hopes for the 3rd installment.



WHOA! 
did not see that comin


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2009)

ABSTERGO GOING MOTHERFUCKIN DOWN


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2009)

Leap of Faith into a stack of hobo's.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 27, 2009)

If this is true then it's awesome.
However, i dont think Desmond will look like this then.

Also we dont know if that will be the whole game or, as I said before, just the End sequence.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 27, 2009)

Akamatsu said:


> AC3 should be epic whatever way they decide to go seeing how much they did to 2 has given me some high hopes for the 3rd installment.



Where did you get thisss???


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2009)

It's just desmond in the Mirror's Edge city.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 27, 2009)

Either way, they will have to use the animus at some point. AC without animus = not AC.



Hangat?r said:


> Leap of Faith into a stack of hobo's.



 ROFL


----------



## Freija (Nov 27, 2009)

AC3, granted they haven't decided to milk the story, will be set in their time.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 27, 2009)

id like to see another AC where Desmond uses his ancestor's (BOTH ezio and altair, obviously) assassin prowess in the real world, assassinating people connected to the group that built the animus, seeing as theyre the modern day templars in the game....picture it: a big city, where desmond is an assassin himself, with equipment like ezio and altair but other stuff too like silenced pistols.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 27, 2009)

Just got this from a friend; now i've just met up with Mario so data sequence 3 or something


----------



## Freija (Nov 27, 2009)

The binary code at the end of the truth video = 

45 - 01000101
44 - 01000100
45 - 01000101
4F - 01001110

In hexa, I couldn't figure it out:/


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2009)

The binary code reads: Eden


----------



## Freija (Nov 27, 2009)

HOW DOES IT READ EDEN?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2009)

That's what I was told lol


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 28, 2009)

Advice: NEVER play games like AC2 with other people. I was playing with my cousin and my brother and they pissed me off in immeasurable amounts with how retarded they were running around in circles, and I bet they thought the same with me.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2009)

Assassin's Creed 3 in Desmonds time isnt possible.
Too much CSI   you cant hide corpses anymore


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2009)

Sure you can, just burn them.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2009)

David Caruso and Gary Sinise disagree


----------



## mariatamis0 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Assassin'e creed 2*

I started Assassin's Creed II last night, and I played for a bit. From what Ive seen of both games, the sequel does seem better. This review is spot-on, and I also liked that Ezio is more appealing, as a character, than Altair was. Also, after seeing the ending of the last game and whats happened so far in this one, I cant wait to see where the plot goes.


----------



## AL1A5 (Nov 28, 2009)

although a futuristic assassins creed setting for the next game would be sweet, what would desmond 'leap of faith' into from a skyscraper? skips? x)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2009)

AL1A5 said:


> although a futuristic assassins creed setting for the next game would be sweet, what would desmond 'leap of faith' into from a skyscraper? skips? x)


Garbage trucks of course!


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Garbage trucks of course!


Yeah everyone knows that garbage is soft and squishy.


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 28, 2009)

If hollywood has taught us anything it is that there is always something nice and soft for the hero to land on and something nasty for the bad guys 

Personally ive liked desmond the most and seeing as he is the main character of both games i'd like to play as him for 3. 

Anyone got a close up of desmond for first game i dont remeber if he had the lip scare in the first  otherwise it means that the rock that hit ezio some how cut desmond


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2009)

Akamatsu said:


> If hollywood has taught us anything it is that there is always something nice and soft for the hero to land on and something nasty for the bad guys
> 
> Personally ive liked desmond the most and seeing as he is the main character of both games i'd like to play as him for 3.
> 
> Anyone got a close up of desmond for first game i dont remeber if he had the lip scare in the first  otherwise it means that the rock that hit ezio some how cut desmond


He had it all along.


----------



## Freija (Nov 28, 2009)

Assassins Creed 3, England year 1000 you're a Viking  I called it.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2009)

Freija said:


> Assassins Creed 3, England year 1000 you're a Viking  I called it.


England?
Why not Iceland or Scandinavia...or Greenland


----------



## Freija (Nov 28, 2009)

Cause the Vikings invaded England?


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2009)

So? They invaded a lot. England wouldnt be my first choice...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2009)

I would say MEXICO!

During the christian war, I mean for someone to have made a catholic country go into a religious war its something suspicius.

They could easely pull the pice of eden crap.


Also why is everyone so excited about Roza and Ezzio? The guy rejected her during all the game, even at the end.
Let that low world rat alone, she is for Hugo.

Beside's I want Ezzio having children with christina Vespucci, and if you dont know who the vespucci are then you gotta go back to elementary school.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> I would say MEXICO!
> 
> During the christian war, I mean for someone to have made a catholic country go into a religious war its something suspicius.
> 
> ...


He didn't reject her, he was pissed when Leonardo came along and interrupted them 
But whatever, AC isnt a love story.
Even though Desmond x Lucy would be nice 


As for Mexico: I think there is no place in the world that i have less interest in.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2009)

Japan around 1700-1750 please!

A trader from the Old World comes in (an Assassin of course ),takes a local girl,bam,we have ourselves a new protagonist..or at least his ancestor and set it in Kyoto.

And there you have Assassin's Creed 3..at least the part in the past..

They have to include ninja's for crying out loud..


----------



## Talon. (Nov 28, 2009)

AL1A5 said:


> although a futuristic assassins creed setting for the next game would be sweet, what would desmond 'leap of faith' into from a skyscraper? skips? x)



hmm.....if its in a city like new york i can see garbage trucks, maybe the water (thats a huge maybe). for cover he could hide in the trees in central park....or ride in a cab...maybe even switch clothes with a cop and take his police cruiser...
im just makin this up as i go along


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2009)

Talon. said:


> hmm.....if its in a city like new york i can see garbage trucks, maybe the water (thats a huge maybe). for cover he could hide in the trees in central park....or ride in a cab...maybe even switch clothes with a cop and take his police cruiser...
> im just makin this up as i go along


Water from that heights is deadly. 
And lol, I already said it...garbage isnt soft.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 28, 2009)

Jumping into a cart full of hay is fatal from the heights in the game...  You've always had to suspend disbelief.


----------



## Felix (Nov 28, 2009)

That Roza girl is the obvious love interest of Ezio
That and she looks 100% like Maria.

It's obvious. Anyway
Assassins Creed 3 with Ninjas?
Yes please


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Jumping into a cart full of hay is fatal from the heights in the game...  You've always had to suspend disbelief.


Oh yes it is, but jumping into a junk-truck is even more fatal...there you wouldnt have a chance in the first place.


----------



## Felix (Nov 28, 2009)

The only time jumping into Haystacks was portrayed right in a game was in AC1...

When the other Assassin did it and broke a limb


----------



## Bleach (Nov 28, 2009)

ACIII will be so weird to play if you play in the modern world.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 28, 2009)

This fucking game keeps freezing during mission scenes and I keep having to restart.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 28, 2009)

Bleach said:


> ACIII will be so weird to play if you play in the modern world.



Just played GTA IV and imagined Ezio/Assassin gameplay in it. Felt weird as hell.



Looks like they already decided where to set it anyway.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2009)

Hentai said:


> He didn't reject her, he was pissed when Leonardo came along and interrupted them
> But whatever, AC isnt a love story.
> Even though Desmond x Lucy would be nice
> 
> ...



 had to come up with something dontcha think?
Well Ezzio wants to kiss all the pretty females in the game, altought it would be cool if he get to had children with Christina Vespucci. So we could get to know Amerigo Vespucci and add more strenght to the lineage of Desmond.

BTW didnt anyone else tought it was dumb that out of nowhere the people that had been asking you to kill this or that guy turned out to be assasins of your order?
That was really dumb, couldnt they had just made new characters like new Assasin lookin guys?

This gives me the feeling that Ubisoft's deadline was coming so they had to wrap things up.



Felix said:


> That Roza girl is the obvious love interest of Ezio
> That and she looks 100% like Maria.


Pfttw! dont compare that low world rat to the badass mofo that is Maria. Beside's she is waay hotter.

If she was the romantic interest then it would be repetitive and cliche.
Bring me some variety, and more prestige with this guy in order to have character contrast.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 29, 2009)

So is Every AC game gonna have a antilimatic ending?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> So is Every AC game gonna have a antilimatic ending?



Psh speak for yourself. One of the best endings I've seen in a game.


----------



## Freija (Nov 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> So is Every AC game gonna have a antilimatic ending?



Besides the obvious fact that they planned a three part game I have to say that it was one of the most satisfying endings I've experienced.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 29, 2009)

Just beat the game. Kinda got pissed how the bitch told Ezio to shut up so she could talk to Desmond. I didn't spend 10 hours assassinating people so I could be told I didn't matter. 


JK haha, good ending, wonder how I'm gonna sneak up on the sun


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 29, 2009)

Played and beat this game in a few days from when I got it. Though I did not do the glyphs part yet. I loved every moment of this game, it improved very much from the first one. And the first ten minutes of the game was absolute win. The ending was great too, but it makes me wonder how the will have the third game set up to complete the series.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 29, 2009)

Freija said:


> Besides the obvious fact that they planned a three part game I have to say that it was one of the most satisfying endings I've experienced.


To each his own i guess, i wanted more of a bang then a Easy boss fight and a hologram that spoke in riddles



Big Boss said:


> Just beat the game. Kinda got pissed how the bitch told Ezio to shut up so she could talk to Desmond. I didn't spend 10 hours assassinating people so I could be told I didn't matter.




Pissed me off too


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2009)

What? The whole point is for Desmond to figure out how to save the world, of course it's not gonna end with a bang, cause it's the middle road. The final chapter will end with a bang, otherwise the story wouldn't stay interesting.


----------



## Riamu (Nov 30, 2009)

Just beat the game after slowly pacing through.

Ending: Was a fairly decent ending, end boss fight was a good scenario, inside the vault, hand to hand and everything. (aside that the spaniard is possibly the worst end boss in gaming history, I mean, he's fat and has no combat skill should it have been that troublesome for Ezio to kill him?)

I liked the way Desmond and co escaped the templars at the end with Vidic making an appearance, although they should have shown the end conversation instead of credits.
(Did anyone think it ended at "what the fuck" ?)

Things that could have been better: I liked that there was a little more romance in this but still not enough. The character development lacked a little. Rosa, Mario, Leonardo and others should have had more scenes. Other things including Ezio aging and growing that bad facial hair and those annoying fucking guards on the roof!


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 30, 2009)

ok gaurds lets put some ground rules down when I try and poison you don't shove me. 

And If I want to be on the mother fucking roof I will


----------



## Hentai (Dec 1, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> ok gaurds lets put some ground rules down when I try and poison you don't shove me.
> 
> And If I want to be on the mother fucking roof I will


Yeah thats what i find annoying too.
They push you around like idiots....I always kill them then.

And that with the roof is so weird. Why cant you be on the roof of a house?

Last point that annoyed me: The reactions of the People when you loot a knocked down person. THEY ARE NOT DEAD, Why do they keep saying things like: "how vile, leave the dead alone...."


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2009)

Hentai said:


> THEY ARE NOT DEAD, Why do they keep saying things like: "how vile, leave the dead alone...."



Well how can they judge if someone is unconscious or dead

Considering a dude with your description is known to roam around killing people on the street, what would you assume?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 1, 2009)

I always kill those guys who play guitar right in front of you.

Just like the homeless in AC1.


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 1, 2009)

> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by Hentai View Post
> > THEY ARE NOT DEAD, Why do they keep saying things like: "how vile, leave the dead alone...."
> 
> ...



Well there moving for one all the unconscious people roll/move about.


> Yeah thats what i find annoying too.
> They push you around like idiots....I always kill them then.
> 
> And that with the roof is so weird. Why cant you be on the roof of a house?
> ...



Roof well it's way way back when people thought of witch craft and stuff and only guards where allowed on rooftops with the exception of builders back then any civilian caught up there it would be very suspicious for a civ to be on the rooftops.

Hit the stab button as you approach dont let them have any chance to push you


----------



## Hentai (Dec 1, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Well how can they judge if someone is unconscious or dead
> 
> Considering a dude with your description is known to roam around killing people on the street, what would you assume?


People that where beaten down are not lying still, they move around in pain.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 1, 2009)

I bought this yesterday. It was so annoying getting used to climbing when I'm being chased. 

And is it bad that I'm having a lot of fun just stealing from people? I did that for like an hour straight. I like to see how many people I can pickpocket at once.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 1, 2009)

Be a very generous person in this game. Giving money to the find folks of florence and poisoning whoever picks it up.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 1, 2009)

I love using the fucking gun, every time i access it it's just like "Ka-chink!!, *BOOM*!!!!"


----------



## Hentai (Dec 1, 2009)

They Announced two DLC, one for January and the other for Frebruary.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 1, 2009)

Bonfire of the vanity's and the battle of forli? Sounds boring...


----------



## Hentai (Dec 1, 2009)

It's most likely the missing Chapters 12 and 13
I dont think they will be boring, because the rest of the game is awesome.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah but developers usually crap out with DLC.
I could say ubisoft in particular. I remember their Vegas 2 dlc was night versions of maps. woohoo... and Graw DLC?


----------



## Freija (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah but 2gb DLC can't be that crappy.


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 1, 2009)

Pretty sure the DLC will just be the bonus map missions that came with the Special Editions.


----------



## Freija (Dec 1, 2009)

Ummm... no, the DLC have different names and it's unlockable in the game.

Upcoming DLC's Battle of Forli and Bonfires thingy are both 1 gb each.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 1, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I always kill those guys who play guitar right in front of you.
> 
> Just like the homeless in AC1.



I just pick pocket them, and they'll leave me alone.


----------



## Freija (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I do.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 2, 2009)

Akamatsu said:


> Pretty sure the DLC will just be the bonus map missions that came with the Special Editions.


No


Freija said:


> Ummm... no, the DLC have different names and it's unlockable in the game.
> 
> Upcoming DLC's Battle of Forli and Bonfires thingy are both 1 gb each.


^This

The Bonus missions could be available too some day, but they arent worth more than 1$ per Mission.


*
Somewhere on a rooftop, there's a hero in a hood. Fear him not lest you have seen, for his cause is good*


----------



## Platinum (Dec 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Adam and Eve were just experiments created by the Ones Who Came Before?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 9, 2009)

Hentai said:


> No



They said everyone would be able to get that content eventually. Not the only DLC they'll provide, but pretty sure they'll provide it.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd prefer DLC set after the events of AC II (After he finds the vault), but that's cool as well.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 11, 2009)

Platinum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Adam and Eve were just experiments created by the Ones Who Came Before?



*Spoiler*: __ 



No they created the humans from Pre-Monkeys and let them work as slaves. 






Fraust said:


> They said everyone would be able to get that content eventually. Not the only DLC they'll provide, but pretty sure they'll provide it.


Well yes, but that's not the content they announced for January and February.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't wait, I just beat the game and it was cool. But it could have been better.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 11, 2009)

Reaper of the Mist said:


> I can't wait, I just beat the game and it was cool. But it could have been better.


I agree, it's awesome, but some things could have been better. For example, the details of the main Characters. (edgy fingers...wtf?)


----------



## Platinum (Dec 11, 2009)

Collecting those feathers is going to be a bitch....

But I just completed the story mode. Very excellent game.


----------



## Ito (Dec 13, 2009)

Just finished the game. I was pretty disappointed with the ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fist-fight was cool though.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 13, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Collecting those feathers is going to be a bitch....



I got them all legit along with all the other achievements in just 5 days. 

I thought the ending was interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Definitely didn't think they'd use a 2012/Apocalypse type of thing, but if the third game makes it make sense or if they somehow prevent it then whatever. I only really care about what happens in Desmond's memories, though I'm assuming the next one is going to have a lot more Desmond. Possibly snipers?


----------



## Hentai (Dec 13, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I got them all legit along with all the other achievements in just 5 days.
> 
> I thought the ending was interesting.
> 
> ...


I dont think there'll be any snipers ever.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 13, 2009)

I know. Definitely not a shooter, but I'm just thinking what they can do in a modern world. I doubt people are just gonna run around with swords.


----------



## Felix (Dec 13, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I know. Definitely not a shooter, but I'm just thinking what they can do in a modern world. I doubt people are just gonna run around with swords.



They already pulled that one
At the end, the guards were all with baton sticks and swords


----------



## raxor (Dec 15, 2009)

I just finished the game after aprox. 24 hours of playtime. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the end with Minerva and she spoke into the "camera" I was like " What the. Are you talking to me?" I really thought they would do some meta stuff there. I'm happy with the game, I enjoyed it for the most part.

Some downsides:

When you're carrying the box with the apple at the end, and everyone and their mother picks up a box and comes at you, and if one of them would bump into you (they can't be holding their boxes very tight...) and drop their box, the guard that I thought were there to protect me starts to push me around. That was one of the times when the illusion was really broken for me.



Some more minor issues.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 16, 2009)

If you want the map that came with the special editions, lrn2Uplay.


----------



## Munken (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Hentai (Dec 17, 2009)

raxor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I hate those people with the boxes. They seem to wait until you run along and then start to move into your direction. 
Whenever I see one of them I run them over.


----------



## Ram (Jan 1, 2010)

Best boss fight ever imagined.

Punching out the Pope, it does not get much better.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Last boss fight  go play ACI and then play ACII boss he is so weak compared to first boss II was like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



beating up a civilian all you had to do was punch and stomp him when he's on ground i had no fun in final boss battle in II,


 the game was great other then final boss.


----------



## Ram (Jan 1, 2010)

That's not the point. You get into a fist fight with the *Pope*.
ugh nevermind.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea.... I could see the real Pope playing this game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2010)

Hnn...now that would be awkward to see.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jan 3, 2010)

I just finished the game last night. Loved it. The only thing that disappointed me was the brevity of the storyline.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 3, 2010)

Leaving out 2 chapters = bullshit.

And I am sure they are going to charge extra for what should have been in the game from the start.

the DNA won't even mark off the Beat-ups, assassinations, or couriers as finished, since some were just flat out removed, and you can't even find all the "secret areas" there.

As a big fan of the first game, this is terribly unacceptable.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 3, 2010)

^ The DLC's cost $4 each I think. Ubisoft you greedy bastards. 

ACIII=Mayans mark my words. It's gonna be epic and too much awesome.


----------



## hellspawnuchiha (Jan 3, 2010)

i really liked the game except for:
making ezio get completely pushed aside for desmond. i can't wait till ACIII even though it's the end of the series storyline and it's gonna be all desmond for the game (sorry no more animus)


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 3, 2010)

It won't be the end.


----------



## Deva Path (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay, so I clearly fail at this game. I've had it on PS3 for like six days and I only completed Data Sequence 1. I'm trying to 'blend in' with that maid's sister, but there are no damn crowds to blend in with.

Any help? I probably won't touch the game until February since I'm going to start studying for Semester 1 exams.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 3, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ACIII=Mayans mark my words. It's gonna be epic and too much awesome.



I'm guessing Victorian England for the next game.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 3, 2010)

Why? Are there Mayan-like temples there?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 3, 2010)

Scratch what I said. New York City's a better candidate. They'll be going after the Temples around the world now. There are none in Central America and one in New York. 

Not to mention it looks like they're trying to figure out how to implement guns so that leaves the Mayans out unless you involve the Spaniards to some degree.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't heard about them trying to implement guns; where did you get that info from?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2010)

There will be another ancestor in the third one we play as, at least for a bit of the game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 3, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I haven't heard about them trying to implement guns; where did you get that info from?



I never said they were, just that it looks like it to me. 

They're building up to Desmond being the focus character. If you're gonna take on the Templars in modern times you're gonna need some kind of gun. That last fight in the game was silly since the enemies lacked any firearms (even tranquilizers). They can get away with that this time but to think a powerful organization like that won't use guns to stop you in later games just won't work unless they vastly improve the stealth. 

There was one gun in ACII. It's still pretty clunky to use but i can see it being improved upon in further games. Or at least some kind of ranged weapon besides throwing knives.

Still, even factoring out the guns there is currently no reason storywise to play as the Mayans.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 4, 2010)

The temples looked like Mayan structures and they're the ones who have the calender ending on 2012.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2010)

God Realm said:


> Okay, so I clearly fail at this game. I've had it on PS3 for like six days and I only completed Data Sequence 1. I'm trying to 'blend in' with that maid's sister, but there are no damn crowds to blend in with.
> 
> Any help? I probably won't touch the game until February since I'm going to start studying for Semester 1 exams.



What? Even after restarting the game, no group of a handful of people walks around?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 4, 2010)

Only 5 more glyphs to go


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2010)

If you look for them actively you can get them all in 1-2 hours easily.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 4, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> The temples looked like Mayan structures and they're the ones who have the calender ending on 2012.



Yes, but going off the map there are no temples in Central America, not even a Vault with a Piece of Eden. There's one in New York, there's two in the Pacific, there's one in Africa, there's one in Northern Europe, there's one in the middle of Asia, there's one in South-Eastern Asia, and there's off the coast of Australia. Maybe the Mayan will be referenced as clues but I see nothing that will constitute playing much of the game in Mayan cities.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2010)

Wikipedia says the present time in assasin's creed plays in 2012....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2010)

Still hoping to play in the french revolution, although victorian england would be cool too.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 4, 2010)

I wanna play during the Roman Empire or Early Medieval Times honestly.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

American Revolution, i'm just saying...


----------



## dixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> American Revolution, i'm just saying...



I can see a templar plot fitting in there...

It would be an interesting time period... (leaves thread before her American Studies kicks in to nerdom!)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

lol, it's ok, i'm a history nerd too.

But yeah, that seems like the most fitting time other then the French Revolution.


----------



## dixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> lol, it's ok, i'm a history nerd too.
> 
> But yeah, that seems like the most fitting time other then the French Revolution.



That would be interesting... especially the architecture and clothing for the time... 

I always liked the Spanish Inquisition for a story line  it could easily flow from the time period that Ezio is in...  1478 – 1834  could work... it could have all been a Templar plot!! 

Or Salem witch trials... Templars trying to control people in a new world through mass hysteria? 

I can see the Atlantis myth popping into this at some point!! (One of the temple locations wasn’t on a land mass was it?) 

But  I think Desmond is going to take the limelight in the third one.. putting all his training so far to good use... possibly not needing the animus cause he can experience things in real life... he could learn to control it... have a genetic memory thing going on...  a hunt for all the temple locations maybe!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm guessing that's what'll happen, we'll see far more of Desmond and less of his ancestors. Though the idea of Atlantis is intriguing, you have some good ideas i'll give you that.

Let's just hope they don't royally fuck it all up and considering how they've done so far i think we're good, lol.


----------



## dixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I'm guessing that's what'll happen, we'll see far more of Desmond and less of his ancestors. Though the idea of Atlantis is intriguing, you have some good ideas i'll give you that.
> 
> Let's just hope they don't royally fuck it all up and considering how they've done so far i think we're good, lol.



Well considering the general myth is that Atlantis was an island where a superior technological society resided... a natural disaster wiped all traces of them and their society out... fits along the lines of what we?ve seen in AC2... 

Atlantis could have been Eden... where Adam and Eve escaped from and after which the Natural disaster that wiped out the ones that came before... 

Just a thought....


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

dixie said:


> Well considering the general myth is that Atlantis was an island where a superior technological society resided... a natural disaster wiped all traces of them and their society out... fits along the lines of what we?ve seen in AC2...
> 
> Atlantis could have been Eden... where Adam and Eve escaped from and after which the Natural disaster that wiped out the ones that came before...
> 
> Just a thought....


Makes sense, in fact i gotta say i support this theory. Hopefully Ubisoft picks up on the apparent ties to Atlantis and delivers. Dammit all this talk about ACII makes me want III even more .


----------



## dixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Makes sense, in fact i gotta say i support this theory. Hopefully Ubisoft picks up on the apparent ties to Atlantis and delivers. Dammit all this talk about ACII makes me want III even more .



I know!! 

well... they have done a good job so far... I'll choose to have faith!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 5, 2010)

It's been noted that the mountain seen in the Truth video bears a striking resemblance to Mt Kilimanjaro in Africa. So it wouldn't surprise me if that was Africa where Adam and Eve escaped. Plus, the Temple at the center of all the others is located in Africa. 

While Kilimanjaro is not around where the Temple indication is, it is close to the Great Rift Valley, which has provided some of the best fossils for human evolution. Africa is supposed to be where humans originated from so it makes sense that Adam and Eve would be there. 

Here is Kilimanjaro 



These are spoilers if you haven't found all the glyphs. Pay attention to the mountain in the background when they reach the top of the building.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNdigxXTV0Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dixie (Jan 5, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> It's been noted that the mountain seen in the Truth video bears a striking resemblance to Mt Kilimanjaro in Africa. So it wouldn't surprise me if that was Africa where Adam and Eve escaped. Plus, the Temple at the center of all the others is located in Africa.
> 
> While Kilimanjaro is not around where the Temple indication is, it is close to the Great Rift Valley, which has provided some of the best fossils for human evolution. Africa is supposed to be where humans originated from so it makes sense that Adam and Eve would be there.
> 
> ...



True.. it is a sound theory... it does look like the area... Africa has always held an important position in evolutionary theory... so they could go in that direction... 

But then again what the truth video is saying is that evolution is a bunch of pants!! If you read everything as you were solving the glyphs I think there was evidence to suggest human bones were planted to cover up humanities true origins... so they may not do it in that particular way...  but just include it as another temple location... 

Still as you said the location could hold some significance because of the ‘origin’ theories most people hold about Africa... But Tomb Raider went there already with The Cradle of Life film (which itself was pants compared to the first!) 

But you never know... if they reworked it enough I can see them including that somewhere since the mountain in the video does have similarities... it could be the original temple adam and eve came from... but then again it could be a random mountain that got destroyed... they did talk about worldwide catastrophe it could have changed the landscape...   it most likely did cause there is a temple under the Vatican!! (I’ll stop now... all this thinking is giving me a headache!!)


Kilimanjaro


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

dixie said:


> True.. it is a sound theory... it does look like the area... Africa has always held an important position in evolutionary theory... so they could go in that direction...
> 
> *But then again what the truth video is saying is that evolution is a bunch of pants!! If you read everything as you were solving the glyphs I think there was evidence to suggest human bones were planted to cover up humanities true origins... so they may not do it in that particular way... but just include it as another temple location...*
> 
> ...


I think the certain letter you refer to is one a Templar wrote and they believe in god or gods. So i think when it was mentioned that bones were planted that would imply these bones had no tie in to Humans. It was a ruse setup by the Templars because they want Humanity to believe in higher beings that created the world.


----------



## dixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I think the certain letter you refer to is one a Templar wrote and they believe in god or gods. So i think when it was mentioned that bones were planted that would imply these bones had no tie in to Humans. It was a ruse setup by the Templars because they want Humanity to believe in higher beings that created the world.



I think that was the one.. all i could remember was they planted bones... mentioned a conspiricy.. didn't want anyone to know the tru origins of human kind...

it would make sense though.. what better way for the Templars to brainwash people


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

Exacta, damn Templar bastards.


----------



## dixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Exacta, damn Templar bastards.



And they would have got away with it if it weren't for meddling Assassins!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

Ah, gotta love the Assassin's and Lucy's fucking hilarious when bitching at Desmond.


----------



## dixie (Jan 5, 2010)

well.. she could let loose a bit more in 2..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, i love when they escaped Abstergo and desmond kept bugging her and she finally broke down and told him to shut the fuck up.


----------



## dixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Watching a documentary on the Templars.... 

I never knew they invented the travellers cheque!! 

**And the were exempt from paying taxes!! Ohhhh you know that means they were truly evil!**


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 7, 2010)

Wonder if they were truely heretical though, i find it doubtful considering the way the Church was at the time. In all honesty the Templars were just trying to make a buck unimpeded by Church officials.


----------



## dixie (Jan 7, 2010)

I doubt they were guilty of heresy in the strictest sense... it is thought that those events mentioned were just training.. in case of capture in the holy lands... captured Templars would be made to renounce their faith.. if they practised for this event.. they kept their faith strong... by tricking their captors... 

Like navy seal training!!

The Pope at the time gave them a pardon... (which he wouldn’t have done had he believed them to be guilty)  But then he sold them down the river because the King of France was bribing him because he owed the Templars a lot of mula and didn’t want to pay it back.. on top of that he wanted all their treasure!! 

Then the Templar Leader basically threw the pardon back in the Popes face because he disbanded the Templars… he  recanted his confession and said they Templars weren’t guilty…  died for it too… 

The king of France basically launched a smear campaign to discredit the Templars…  some of it could have been true…  they could have been in it for the money… some of it maybe not.. like most organisations.. you have true believers and people in it for their own gain… so it’s a matter of perspective if you think they were really guilty…


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 7, 2010)

I've completed The Truth sequence at last 

All i need now is one more codex page.


----------



## dixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I've completed The Truth sequence at last
> 
> All i need now is one more codex page.



yay! 

I've done all that.. I just need to gets all the feathers!!


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jan 7, 2010)

I just beat this game at 5 am this morning. Pretty interesting ending. Cant wait for the next game. I guess I need to do all the extra stuff too. How am I supposed to find all the feathers though.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 7, 2010)

~SAGE~ said:


> I just beat this game at 5 am this morning. Pretty interesting ending. Cant wait for the next game. I guess I need to do all the extra stuff too. How am I supposed to find all the feathers though.



You can use a feather map.



I found 60-70 of them by searching for them, and used the map for the others.


----------



## dixie (Jan 7, 2010)

I finished the game way before christmas... in about 3 days... (I was off work and had a lot of free time!!) 

*One of my friends gave it to me as a pressie!! yay I have great friends!!*

Would have been sooner if not for my need to sleep a little... i just can't be bothered with the feathers just yet... I'll probably be hardcore and not use a map! 

That is part of the fun !


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2010)

It also tells you how many feathers are in each area in one of the menus. That is very helpful in finding feathers.


----------



## Cimboz (Jan 7, 2010)

One of the best games I've ever had! The ending was just a bit disappointing, but yeah I'll definitely get the 3rd game if they make it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2010)

Well obviously they are going to make a third game. It's a trilogy and this franchise is a cash cow of epic proportions. Do the math.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 8, 2010)

It must be said Altiar's armor in black looks badass.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2010)

Definitely. It's fucking pimp.


----------



## Cimboz (Jan 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Well obviously they are going to make a third game. It's a trilogy and this franchise is a cash cow of epic proportions. Do the math.



Yeah that's what I thought, but I wasnt sure about that, so I didn't want any smartassess on my back  .... 

Anyway.. defo buying the next one too.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2010)

I wonder where Desmond's next ancestor will be?

I'm hoping England or France.


----------



## dixie (Jan 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Well obviously they are going to make a third game. It's a trilogy and this franchise is a cash cow of epic proportions. Do the math.



you forgot the spin off potential!!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2010)

Spinoffs are very likely.

We won't be experiencing Desmond's ancestors in those though. Most likely a new protagonist.

Also isn't it possible that we aren't really playing as Desmond but as a future Descendant in a future animus experiencing his life.

Then we could have futuristic Assassin's Creed .


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 8, 2010)

It'd be awesome to play as one of Subject 16's ancestors.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 9, 2010)

Desmond is blatantly gonna be Batman in AC3. Oh and I swear at E3 they played some gameplay footage of Desmond in RL climbing buildings and opening windows.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> It'd be awesome to play as one of Subject 16's ancestors.


Subject 16 obviously doesnt have as awesome ancestors as Desmond.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2010)

After AC3 Ubisoft is gonna sell the rights to EA who bring out one game per year.

2012: Assassin's Creed French Revolution
2013: Assassin's Creed Memories
2014: Assassin's Creed Desmond Chronicles
2015: Assassin's Creed World War 2
2016: Assassin's Creed Vietnam
2017: Assassin's Creed Anniversary
2018: Assassin's Creed Summer 1905 in Michigan
2019: Assassin's Creed We still haven't milked enough money out of this


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

Zaru said:


> After AC3 Ubisoft is gonna sell the rights to EA who bring out one game per year.
> 
> 2012: Assassin's Creed French Revolution
> 2013: Assassin's Creed Memories
> ...


So they have another money source besides their yearly Fifa and stuff...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2010)

Also coming soon: Assassin's Creed for the Wii where you attach two wiimotes to your arms to simulate hidden blades


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Also coming soon: Assassin's Creed for the Wii where you attach two wiimotes to your arms to simulate hidden blades


But not before Sony used it's Dildo Controller the same way.


----------



## EJ (Jan 10, 2010)

Beat the game:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 In a way, you feel bad for Ezio at the end


----------



## Crowe (Jan 10, 2010)

So I renovated every building in my little city and I'm wondering if i will be able to expand it. I am sitting on around 85 000 and have noting to spend it on atm >_>


----------



## Ito (Jan 10, 2010)

Altair is so much cooler than Ezio. Ezio talks too much.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 10, 2010)

I got this game last night. Holding a button for free running felt awkward.


----------



## squilliam (Jan 10, 2010)

pek said:


> So I renovated every building in my little city and I'm wondering if i will be able to expand it. I am sitting on around 85 000 and have noting to spend it on atm >_>



lol, by the end of the game, you will be sitting around with MUCH more than 85 000 my friend


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't seem to get over how ugly I think this game is ;o  What the hell is wrong with me??


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

Light said:


> Altair is so much cooler than Ezio. Ezio talks too much.



Altair in assassins creed 1 < Ezio

Altair in Assassins creed 2 >>>> Ezio.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 29, 2010)

Once you start your session up it automatically starts the sequence.

I liked the sequence, but I was hoping for a couple of achievements since no one else will know I've done it.

Excited for the continuation of the DLC, too. And of course that multiplayer.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Once you start your session up it automatically starts the sequence.



Yeah but like, say you start a new game and play it through from start to finish. Will the sequence just automatically be in there ?



> Excited for the continuation of the DLC, too. And of course that multiplayer.



Multiplayer? 

WTF


----------



## Klue (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone manage of the achievements/tokens?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 29, 2010)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Yeah but like, say you start a new game and play it through from start to finish. Will the sequence just automatically be in there ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a multiplayer Assassin's Creed "game" announced a week or so ago.  The way they worded things in the announcement seemed like it wouldn't just be DLC, but maybe a retail product.  Not Assassin's Creed 3 though.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 29, 2010)

this game is really good. i have enjoyed playing it so far.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 10, 2010)

New DLC announced.



> Speaking today in a conference call with reporters, Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot said the expansion "marks the return of the legendary Ezio. But this time, he will strike directly at the heart of the Templar Order in Rome. In addition to this full new adventure, players will be able to challenge their friends in a very innovative assassination multiplayer."



Multiplayer, again. Why must everything be multiplayer these days? Even my Bioshock is multiplayer now. What happened to the good old single player days?

Still, we'll be able to explore Rome at least.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Feb 10, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> New DLC announced.
> Multiplayer, again. Why must everything be multiplayer these days? Even my Bioshock is multiplayer now. What happened to the good old single player days?
> 
> Still, we'll be able to explore Rome at least.



Agreed. This is definitely one of the games that should _never_ have a multiplayer..

Hopefully by "players will be able to challenge their friends in a very innovative assassination multiplayer." they mean like time trials or something like that 

Interesting that it takes place in Rome though.
Hopefully they can do it justice.

Anyways, thanks for the update.


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 10, 2010)

Qweebinzayz said:


> Agreed. This is definitely one of the games that should _never_ have a multiplayer..
> 
> Hopefully by "players will be able to challenge their friends in a very innovative assassination multiplayer." they mean like time trials or something like that
> 
> ...



Time trials AND capture the flag. 

Its gonna be great... yeah...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Feb 10, 2010)

SagetforProtoss said:


> Time trials AND capture the flag.
> 
> Its gonna be great... yeah...



lol, don't forget about 16-player big team Territories/One Bomb matches.

I am kinda curious how it's going to work out..
If it's anything like one on one fighting, it would be an instant fail.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 10, 2010)

Qweebinzayz said:


> Agreed. This is definitely one of the games that should _never_ have a multiplayer..
> 
> Hopefully by "players will be able to challenge their friends in a very innovative assassination multiplayer." they mean like time trials or something like that
> 
> ...



AC multiplayer has potential. It's just that we expect it all to fail on the first attempt, which it most likely will.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome, just what I wanted. Can't wait to see their amazing recreation of Rome. pek


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

Is the dlc worth it


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2010)

It's only $4


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

i know but i might not like it


----------



## Cenyane (Feb 14, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> New DLC announced.
> 
> 
> 
> Multiplayer, again. Why must everything be multiplayer these days? Even my Bioshock is multiplayer now. What happened to the good old single player days?



Because in this case, it's like saying there's only 1 assassin in Italy.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2010)

Well i'll be waiting for the new DLC.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Has there been any info on what the multiplayer is going to be like? Direct combat would be really stupid, but I wouldn't mind something like:

-A certain number of players are given the same target to assassinate, first one to make the kill wins. Players would start very far away from each other at random spawn points.

-Freerunning races?

Also, I hope that in the multiplayer they have the characters in clothing that actually allows you to blend into crowds.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Direct combat would be stupid as hell in this game but racing would be all right for multiplayer.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Or who can assassinate a target first


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

That would be good as well.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> Or who can assassinate a target first



Lol. You take out all the guards according to a fine plan and then the other guy runs to the target like on steroids and hidden blades him


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

That's part of the strategy 

On a side note, those guys with the heavy armor and lances always fuck me up


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

They're supposed to be harder enemies so the game is doing something right.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

The best way to deal with them is to go against them unarmed. Disarm them, finish them off with their own weapon, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah pretty much. Their lances are usually an excellent counter kill. And since bulks of enemies never attack you more than one at a time (templar group retardation syndrome or something), you can concentrate on him.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

I usually run up the nearest wall, wait til I am anonymous and Air Assassinate him 

people back then don't seem too smart


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

Templars in groups always have the same IQ, they divide it between themselves.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

One of the best things about this game is throwing money on the street and seeing everyone dive for it .


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

Which makes me feel worse when they kill me 

You all play on 360 or PS3?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> One of the best things about this game is throwing money on the street and seeing everyone dive for it .


Those were harsh times, even in italy 

And Ezio shits money anyway. He could use coins as ammunition and still have some left for building a 50 feet statue of himself. (which would be very intelligent when you're an assassin)


Susano said:


> Which makes me feel worse when they kill me
> 
> You all play on 360 or PS3?


360. At least the PC buyers will be consoled by the fact that they get the DLCs by default.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

So wanna spoilt "the truth" for me?

I hate glyph hunting

I enjoy the game, but find it epicly boring most of the time


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Those were harsh times, even in italy
> 
> And Ezio shits money anyway. He could use coins as ammunition and still have some left for building a 50 feet statue of himself. (which would be very intelligent when you're an assassin)
> 
> 360. At least the PC buyers will be consoled by the fact that they get the DLCs by default.



Every assassin should have a 50 foot statue of themselves made out of solid Platinum .

And I play on the 360.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> So wanna spoilt "the truth" for me?
> 
> I hate glyph hunting
> 
> I enjoy the game, but find it epicly boring most of the time



Humanity was created as a slave race by the Ones Who Came Before. Adam and Eve jacked a Piece of Eden and escaped the building from where they were being held or something.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

I am an AC choob

What does a piece of Eden do?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

And then the sun blew shit up


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> I am an AC choob
> 
> What does a piece of Eden do?



Let's you control the hearts of men and has some slight reality warping properties.



Zaru said:


> And then the sun blew shit up



The end.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

So AC is pretty fucking random

Makes me wanna play some more


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

The conspiracy thing was pretty cool though.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

Play the first Assassin's creed, the end boss shows you how supernatural a piece of eden can be. 

And the game links all sorts of conspiracies, murders etc. to the templar/assassin conflict.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

like 9/11?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Or if you are impatient you can just read the Assassin's Creed wiki.

I still don't get how Dante was the leader of the Assassin's at that time .


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

DMC

This game just got real

I'm not impatient, I just find that the game gets repetitive for me, it seems like I'm doing the exact same things just in different areas and to people with different names

Ah well, time to search out some of those freaking feathers 

Later


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Use an online guide for that.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> like 9/11?



... I think they wouldn't go that far


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> ... I think they wouldn't go that far



I don't remember anything past the 80's.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

Although templars are apparently suicidal considering they go against assassins with sticks


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Although templars are apparently suicidal considering they go against assassins with sticks



Which was retarded.

At least use non lethal weapons or tasers.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

As I said, templars share one IQ when they're in a group.
It's their one true weakness.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

That will be the major plot twist of Assassin's Creed 3.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2010)

Templars are actually Da Bloods.


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

Bump.

Did anyone get the newest DLC? The bonfires of the Vanities?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 18, 2010)

The World said:


> Bump.
> 
> Did anyone get the newest DLC? The bonfires of the Vanities?



how is it? I am planning on purchasing it but after the fraud that was the battle of forli I got really dobious if wether to buy this one or not.

So far I have understood that it is waay better than the forli dlc.

what does the bonfire of vanities pack includes besides the new mission?
new wardrobe?, abilities? avabilitie to replay past missions?


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 19, 2010)

well I purchased it and finished it.
It has a bunch of assasinations which require plenty of thinking but its nothing special.

No new outfits , no new story development and finally no achievements.

If I could I would had never purchased any of this useless dlc packs because once you play them then you cant never play them back. Unless you start a new game.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2010)

I want multiplayer and achievements. =/ People won't ever know that I beat these DLC, wtf is the point? I mean, sure, I want to 100% the game, but I want people to know I did.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 19, 2010)

same here, fkin ubisot.
They didnt even add the godam carnival cape that everyone wants. Cheap lazy fcks.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for saving me the money of buying crap. Though I think a few months from now I'll still buy it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 20, 2010)

'Assassin's Creed 2' DRM will require constant Internet connection
18 February 2010 14:16 by Andre "DVDBack23" Yoskowitz

 CVG has received a review copy of Ubisoft's new Assassin's Creed 2 for PC and it appears that the DRM being used by the publisher requires a constant Internet connection for the game to work. If your Internet drops for any reason, you are kicked from the game, losing all progress you have made since the last save. 

The article says you can't even start the game without Internet, as you will be greeted by an error message. Making matters even worse, you are still kicked back to the main menu if the game loses connection to the "Ubisoft Master servers," which may not even be your fault. 

There is really nothing else to say about this except the fact that clearly, publishers have not gotten the hint yet that ALL games are cracked, and released online without DRM and this latest DRM is just hurting PAYING customers.

source: 

-------------------

Ubisoft has long had some controversial ideas about how DRM should be used, but when PC Gamer was given a review copy of Assassin's Creed 2 on the PC it seemed as if the reality was going to be much worse than what opponents to DRM had feared: the game requires an always-on 'Net connection and constant communication with the home server. If your connection is dropped, the game kicks you out, and you lose any progress you had made since your last save.

If you have flaky wireless in your home, it sounds like it's time to move onto a wired solution. We caught up with an Ubisoft representative to get the full story, and it may not be as bad as it sounds... but it's still certainly not good. 

Here's how PC Gamer described its test:

The game first starts the Ubisoft Game Launcher, which checks for updates. If you try to launch the game when you're not online, you hit an error message right away. So I tried a different test: start the game while online, play a little, then unplug my net cable. This is the same as what happens if your net connection drops momentarily, your router is rebooted, or the game loses its connection to Ubisoft's 'Master servers'. The game stopped, and I was dumped back to a menu screen?all my progress since it last autosaved was lost. 
We reached out to Ubisoft to see how accurate this account was. "As long as you do not quit the game, the game will continue to try to reconnect for an unlimited time. Once the game is able to reconnect, you will immediately be returned to your game," Ars was told. What about your progress?

"Where exactly you are reconnected in the game may differ from title to title. Settlers 7 reconnects at the exact point where the connection was lost, AC2 reconnects you at the last checkpoint (and not the last auto save, as indicated in the CVG article). There are many checkpoints so you're back to the point where you got disconnected in no time."

We were assured that only happens if the disconnection is lengthy. If you're cut off for just a second or two, the game simply pauses and continues on. Ars was also told that nothing will happen if your connection slows down. "Our online services platform will require a maximum of 50kbps of available bandwidth, so even with the slowest connection, gameplay won?t be affected."

What does this mean for you?
Since upcoming Ubisoft PC games will require you to be connected to the Internet through your entire gaming session, members the armed forces may have a hard time playing games on their laptops. If you're flying, you'll have to pay for onflight Internet or not play. If your Internet goes out in your house, you can't play, and if you were playing while it happened, you could lose progress.

There is a certain weirdness to a company demanding to know every time you play the game, and requiring you to be talking to their servers for the entirety of your session. Does this DRM come at the cost of privacy? That's debatable, but it will be a deterrent for those who travel or play games where there isn't Internet to buy the game at all.

Source 2: 
Source 3:

Well time to sell off all PC games from Ubisoft. Its strictly Console titles from now on


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 21, 2010)

I am at the part where you HAVE to have the codex pages before you can continue.

I honestly am finding the game boring now. fighting is just so fucking uninteresting. fighting is nothing but run at attacking guards dual wristblade the first two, maybe get a third one. unarmed. take weapon, kill unarmed guy. rinse and repeat

And at moments I HATE the controlls especially at the timed parts. I would be running straight to something I jump and for no reason he jumps completely wrong and if I redo it it suddenly works. wtf


Ezio IS a badass though


----------



## Frostman (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, What button do i press to touch Lucy's ass?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 7, 2010)

Templar's: The Best of Collection - Assassin Creed II Edition

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRisJsrZGwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am at the part where you HAVE to have the codex pages before you can continue.
> 
> I honestly am finding the game boring now. fighting is just so fucking uninteresting. fighting is nothing but run at attacking guards dual wristblade the first two, maybe get a third one. unarmed. take weapon, kill unarmed guy. rinse and repeat
> 
> ...



The controls definitely take some getting used to. It's VERY sensitive when it comes to where you're pointing the stick. Once I started being more careful with that It got much easier.

And yea, the fighting sucks. It's really cool and Ezio is a total badass, but again it's super super easy.

They need to focus on quality over quantity for the next game. IMO it's kind of dumb that you can fight 20+ guards at the same time and come out relatively unscathed. Instead they should have fewer guards, but have those guards actually be intelligent in combat and attack more rapidly.

Oh yea. Was walking down the street today, and I saw Ezio looking at me from a window in a dark room. Gotta love carboard cutouts.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 8, 2010)

Ubisoft's New DRM System Falls Down, Locks Out Paying Customers
Hey, Ubisoft: when you force users to maintain an internet connection even when playing a singleplayer game offline, you'd damn well better make sure you hold up your end of the bargain.

Having recently implemented a wildly unpopular new form of digital rights management for its PC titles, over the last few days Ubisoft released two key games for the platform, Assassin's Creed II and Silent Hunter V.

Thing is, over the weekend, Ubisoft's DRM servers went down. And at time of posting are still down. Meaning many users had trouble installing games, saving games and in some cases even playing those two titles.

In reaction to a thread on the company's forums, Ubisoft community managers have said "clearly the extended downtime and lengthy login issues are unacceptable", and that the downtime is due to "exceptional demand".

As a means of rewarding those remaining customers loyal enough to stick with the publisher despite the outrageous demands of the DRM, it's...hardly what you'd call a success. Especially when it only affects paying customers, with pirates bypassing the DRM enjoying the games all weekend long.

source:


----------



## Newton (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fistfight with the Pope


lol


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 9, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Ubisoft's New DRM System Falls Down, Locks Out Paying Customers
> Hey, Ubisoft: when you force users to maintain an internet connection even when playing a singleplayer game offline, you'd damn well better make sure you hold up your end of the bargain.
> 
> Having recently implemented a wildly unpopular new form of digital rights management for its PC titles, over the last few days Ubisoft released two key games for the platform, Assassin's Creed II and Silent Hunter V.
> ...



I just went to Amazon to buy the game and saw it had extremely low reviews. Checked all the comments and was shocked. Its bloody messed up what they have done. Maintaining a hight speed internet connection to play a single player game is just wrong. If your connection goes out even a bit, the game crashes. What kind of bull is that. If I go to the airport, or am on the plane or a train, I can't play it. 

I heard the servers were down for quite some time as well. So that means if they mess up, you can't play the game as well. If in the future they shut down the servers, the game will be completely useless. Whats worse is the PC version is also more expensive than the other console versions.

I actually wanted to buy this game legally and not get a pirated version. I can't believe Ubi Soft would actually take measures that would make the cracked version seem far far better than the original. They just lost a customer.

Now I am just going to wait till a god pirated version is released


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the easiest game ever to get a platinum(trophies). Unbelieveable game.


----------



## Maxi (Apr 21, 2010)

This game is awesome, waaayyy better than the first one.
And ^ true, this is the easiest game to get all the achievements/ trophies for.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 21, 2010)

I just finished this game and I loved it. The story is what makes it really good as I love conspiracy theories. That said, the fighting in the game is a bit too easy and they should make the next one a bit more challenging. Some of the puzzle were a bit too hard as well and required too much time. 

Some parts of the story I am not sure if I got right as it is quite a handful. From what I understand, this is what happened.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There was a race far older and technologically superior then us. I don't know if they were aliens or they originated from earth, but they created us in their image. We were designed by them and in our DNA, we had a weakness they made to make us susceptible to the pieces of Eden. This was done so we were essentially slaves to them. 

After some time, it seems that there was mingling of the two species (sex), and children were born who did not have the genetic weaknesses of the rest of the humans. (You would think that a civilization so advanced would anticipate this). Adam and Eve were two such people who were immune to Eden's mind control just like how Altair was, because they were hybrids, and they stole a piece of Eden and freed the humans from the mind control.

War broke out and humans were winning due to their superior numbers. While the war was going on, the creators were preoccupied with us and failed to notice a solar flare or something from the sun that nearly wiped everyone out. Now I don't know if they were bad or not, because on one hand they made us slaves, but on the other hand were are being warned by them that a similar event with the sun is going to happen again.

So after the cataclysm, the two species worked together to rebuild, but the creators somehow died off. (not sure how though since the war was over). Altair, Ezio, subject 16, and Desmond are direct decedents of Adam and Eve and thats why they have abilities like eagle vision and stuff. Adam and Eve were the first assassins and started everything.

The Templars basically want to do what the creators did, which is bend people to their will. Assassins do what Adam and Eve did which is free people from the apples of Edens influence. The different pieces of Eden seem to have different abilities. In AC1, one was mentioned to have time travel abilities but the templars don't use it for fear of creating a time paradox or something.

The holy grail was also mentioned in AC1 but the templars don't believe it exist. I think this, along with the time travel thing is probably what Desmond will use to put an end to them for good. They both had to be mentioned for a reason.

Also, from the codex page 30, there seems to be a hint that Altair might still be alive, or at least lived much longer than he was supposed to. He talks about being close to dieing and tempted to look at the apple for way to stave of death. I wonder what happened there




So did I get everything, or did I misunderstand something and got a completely different idea of what really happened


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting this...worth it?


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 2, 2010)

^Definitely. If you liked the first, this was a massive step forward.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 2, 2010)

Hell no. It's starts out as a 5/10 game become around 8.5/10 then goes down to a 7/10. Oh, and about zero replay value.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 2, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm thinking about getting this...worth it?



Think about it. 
It's a game with not much replay value (however, the main game is pretty massive and it has DLC backing it up). It is however an awesome experience that i would not skip and a great sequel for it's somewhat 'decent' predecessor.  
But i don't know if it's really worth a puchase. 
I say rent it, if the game appeals you i say you should buy it. But for the most part it's really up to you.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 2, 2010)

The game is friggin awesome, definitely buy it. 
Way better then the first AC and on this one, there's so much you can do. Damn those Assassin tombs


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 3, 2010)

The graphics are so pro on my computer


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 8, 2010)

finally got a chance to start this.

Ezio is not as badass as Altair.


----------



## Utz (Jun 10, 2010)

Just finished this game, and my mind is officially blown. 


*Spoiler*: _spoilerz_ 



I enjoyed the whole game, was leaps and bounds better than the first one, though not taking anything away from Altair's badass-ness. Only quip I had was the ending fight against Rodrigo. In my opinion, it could have been made more exciting and challenging, but nonetheless it was fun. 

As far as the ending sequence, sounds close to a piece I saw on the History channel a long time ago about evidence and theories of 'ancient space people' who came to Earth during the early parts of human existence. I'm glad a lot is still left out of the story, it'll make the last part of the trilogy all the more amazing . 




Also, is Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood the final game of the trilogy? Or is it an expansion to AC 2?


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVM558UI0y4[/YOUTUBE]
damn


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 22, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm thinking about getting this...worth it?



Definitely you should get it its amazing and has one of THE greatest "WTF?!?" moments ever in the history of gaming 



The Phenomena said:


> Hell no. It's starts out as a 5/10 game become around 8.5/10 then goes down to a 7/10. Oh, and about zero replay value.





*disagrees*


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 22, 2010)

Worst fucking boss fight ever
Also has next to no replay value.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2010)

it was a fun ride, the game is still a bit overrated though.


----------



## EJ (Jun 22, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> Worst fucking boss fight ever
> Also has next to no replay value.



It really was.

 Who ever denies this is blind.


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 22, 2010)

Espionage said:


> It really was.
> 
> Who ever denies this is blind.



As awesome as a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



fist fight with the pope


 sounds, it's pretty fucking lame. Playing a long game like this and to be presented with a boss fight as lack luster as this was is a slap in the face.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 22, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Hell no. It's starts out as a 5/10 game become around 8.5/10 then goes down to a 7/10. Oh, and about zero replay value.


"i am not a fan of this franchise the sequel's video is just sooo awesome don't hate pls"





Dream Brother said:


> I'm thinking about getting this...worth it?


leaps and bounds [lol] superior to the first one. outside of the concept though, there really isn't too much. the concept of course, being an extremely badass denizen of italy in the 1400s cutting people down left and right to uncover badass conspiracies while using badass fighting techniques as you badassaciously leap from foothold to foothold, whatever it may be, growing older into a venerable badass as you chase down something far bigger than you like some kind of badass

if you don't want 10-15 hours of this depending on how much murder you decide to partake in, then no, the game is not worth a purchase.


----------



## Freija (Jun 23, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Hell no. It's starts out as a 5/10 game become around 8.5/10 then goes down to a 7/10. Oh, and about zero replay value.



I love how people can rate games with numbers.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2010)

Just played it.  Just beat it.  A fun game.  Better than Assassin's Creed 1 in almost every respect.  It was far too easy though.  All you have to do is counterattack and you can win every battle.  The original Assassin's Creed was at least slightly more difficult.  Enemies were able to break your guard.  I'm not sure why they got rid of that.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 25, 2010)

AC2 is easily one of the best sequels ever made. They kept everything that was fun about it in the first game and added a lot of new great stuff. I know some people still complained the combat was still too easy, but it was enjoyable being a one man army. 

Story was still compelling, and I loved the puzzles(glyphs). 

Can't wait for the next one. I wonder where it will be set besides modern day with Desmond.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2010)

French Revolution or bust.

The political climate, level of technology, historic depth, and terrain are all perfect.

Also, french assassins are badass.


----------



## little nin (Aug 29, 2010)

Just completed the game, holy shit it was amazing


----------

